# Getting ready for VEGAS BABY!!!



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2003)

Only 4 months until we party it up at the Olympia in Vegas!!!

This is my journey...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2003)

*WORKOUT - 6/12/03*

Back, Shoulders, Tris
_wt x reps_

Bentover Rows
30x12 (warm-up)
50x12
60x12
60x10

Pull Downs
70x12
70x12
80x10

Cable Rows
90x10
90x10
90x7

Bentover Side Lat Raises
15x10
15x10
15x12

Side Lat Raises
15x10
15x10
15x10

Upright Rows
30x10
40x8
40x9

Skull Crushes
20x12
20x12
20x12

Push Downs
20x12
30x12
30x13

Upper Crunch 50
Lower Crunch 50
Full 15

Felt really strong tonight!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2003)

*NUTRITIONAL GOALS *

DAILY GOAL= 
Cal = 1550
Pro = 200 = 50%
Fat = 50 = 30%
Carbs = 75 = 20%
Water = 5 liters

 
6/12/03
Cal = 1930
Pro = 200 = 41%
Fat = 71 = 33%
Carbs = 114 = 24%

I'll clean it up... you wait and see


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2003)

I cant wait to follow your plan bf.
you are gonna like even hotter? is that possible?
well i am definately so excited to me you and fade.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2003)

NT gets to hang with a bevy of hotties ... and they say dreams don't come true!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

*6/13/02 NUTRITION*

Isopure w/ water
2 slices ww toast

5oz chicken breast
7oz Ranch style beans

EAS bar
1 oz pecans

Myoplex CarbSense RTD

Devilled ham sandwich

water=5 liters

Cal = 1560
Pro = 126 = 36%
Fat = 52 = 30%
Carbs = 139 = 32%

Updates will be made during the day and macros posted when I'm done eating and can input the data into my computer program at home.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2003)

So what are your goals?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

*GOALS:

Lose bf and add muscle!

To eat clean and work my ass off to look as hot as I can for the Vegas trip!  Doubt I'll look as good as J'Bo or Jodi but I can try 
*


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

Butterfly, I'm sure you look  already!

I'm no where near the same category as J'Bo!  I could only wish


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

Ever since I had my son I've never had a nice flat tummy... it's no excuse but it is a reason... the muscles just aren't strong and I've got stretch marks from hell... even if I got the flat tummy again I still wouldn't wear clothes that show my tummy.

Yeah that's probably TMI


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2003)

uhhh, yeah, ok you two ... whatever.  As my daughter tells me often, talk to the hand, because the ears aren't listening 

When you walk into the club wearing whatever sexy outfit you choose, watch the mouths drop as you walk by.  I tell this to the missus all the time ... I collect jaws off the floor as she makes her way by them ... and you ladies will be no different.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

You're so good to have around Stephen!!!

Thanks


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2003)

GOOD LUCK With Your goals Butterfly!!! You are Already hot~~ Duh!!!!   BUT I Can't wait to follow you in your journey!!! 

have a wonderful weekend sweetie!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2003)

you girls are too much.......the three of us are gonna knock the socks offa Vegas with those dresses....


----------



## katie64 (Jun 13, 2003)

Good Luck Butterfly, can't wait to follow your journal and hear about the changes................your beautiful already though...........and I completely understand about the baby belly, try having 3 and a c-sec..............ugh..........you girls are gonna rock in Vegas


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you girls are too much.......the three of us are gonna knock the socks offa Vegas with those dresses....


You know it!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Good Luck Butterfly, can't wait to follow your journal and hear about the changes................your beautiful already though...........and I completely understand about the baby belly, try having 3 and a c-sec..............ugh..........you girls are gonna rock in Vegas


I feel for you honey!!!

Just ignore the bad stuff I'm eating until I get it totally cleaned up, k   I'll be sure to note my cheats, too


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2003)

*6/14/02 NUTRITION*

Got up at 8:45am to take Cory to a car wash for Scouts, ate breakfast and went back to sleep until 2:45pm when I had to go pick him up... damn I needed that sleep!!!

Isopure w/ water
2 slices ww toast

7oz salisbury steak
.5 cup corn

EAS bar
1oz pecans

1 cup shells & cheese
Isopure RTD

water=4 liters

Cal = 1537
Pro = 157 = 41%
Fat = 54 = 32%
Carbs = 106 = 28%

Updates will be made during the day and macros posted when I'm done eating and can input the data into my computer program at home.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

*6/16/02 NUTRITION*

Isopure w/ water
1 slice ww toast

5oz chicekn breast
1 cup green peas

EAS bar
1oz pecans

EAS CarbControl RTD
3oz tuna

post-workout Isopure RTD w/ glutamine

6oz chicken breast, penne pasta 

water=4 liters

Cal = 1645
Pro = 213 = 52%
Fat = 40.5 = 22%
Carbs = 97.5 = 24%

Updates will be made during the day and macros posted when I'm done eating and can input the data into my computer program at home.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

*WORKOUT - 6/16/03*

Legs & Calves

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=363019#post363019


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

Ann, you are already a hottie!  But we always want to improve ourselves and I'm sure you'll get great results! 

Good luck!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

Thanks Jenny!!!  You're a sweetie!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

*6/17/02 NUTRITION*

Isopure w/ water
2 slices multigrain toast

1oz pecans
5oz chicekn breast
1 cup corn
EAS bar

1 tb PB
EAS CarbControl RTD

1 artichoke
7 oz lean beef

EAS CarbControl RTD

water=4 liters

Cal = 1989
Pro = 191 = 38%
Fat = 82 = 37%
Carbs = 119 = 24%


Maybe my stomach has been hurting so much cause I'm just not eating enough???


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

Damn those picture phones...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

that's the first pic I've seen of you since Halloween!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

Good thing it's one of me in the gym and not pigging out on cookies


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

holy shit your a hotty


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

You are too generous!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

please ... you're a hotty and you know it ... quit being so modest!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

I know no such thing   I happen to think I have a long way to go to be a REAL hottie.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

ok ... fine, you live in your world and the rest of us will just appreciate you from ours.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

well you my dear need to go to the optomitrists then dear....cause you got it going on and on and on and on


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

go on... don't stop now


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2003)

and on and on and on and on and on and on and on


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks Stacey!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2003)

*6/18/02 NUTRITION*

Isopure w/ water
2 slices multigrain toast

1oz pecans
5oz chicekn breast
1 cup green peas
EAS bar

Myoplex CarbSense RTD

7oz lean beef

water=4 liters

Cal = 1486
Pro = 160 = 43%
Fat = 61 = 37%
Carbs = 68 = 18%

Updates will be made during the day and macros posted when I'm done eating and can input the data into my computer program at home.


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> holy shit your a hotty


  



Most definite!  Anyone that looks so good in a tee shirt and shorts working out.....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2003)

*6/19/02 NUTRITION*

Isopure w/ water
2 slices multigrain toast


5oz chicekn breast
.5 cup corn
.5 cup pinto beans
roll

EAS bar

Myoplex CarbSense RTD

The rest is just too bad to even write down 

water=4 liters


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are too sweet Lina!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2003)

*6/20/02 NUTRITION*

Isopure w/ water
1 tbls PB

5oz chicekn breast
1 cup green peas

EAS bar
1oz pecans

Myoplex CarbSense RTD

Diner???

water=3 liters

Cal = 
Pro = = %
Fat = = %
Carbs = = %

Updates will be made during the day and macros posted when I'm done eating and can input the data into my computer program at home.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2003)

Wicked changes bf....like the beans instead of toast 

I havent forgot about you btw.....a big email coming your way tonight...promise.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

*6/21-22/02 NUTRITION*

Weekend went well with the exception of Saturday night.  Had a party and I couldn't stay away from the chocolate chip cookies and hard lemonade   Did manage to keep my carbs and sugar to nil before that though and Sun was a really good day!

My weight seems to be at a stalemate though.  Need to get _really_ serious this week if I'm going to break into next range... you know like if I weighed 120 and was trying to get to 119 and lower... I think I was 12 the last time I weighed 120 though 

Going to do legs tonight.  Last week of phase 1 thank the heavens!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

*6/23/02 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water, 1 tbls Peanut Butter (PB)
Meal 2: 5oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
Meal 3: 1oz pecans, 3oz tuna
Meal 4: 1.5 cup ranch style beans, EAS bar
LEG WORKOUT
Meal 5: 10oz chicken breast, 1 cup penne pasta

Water: 5 liters
Zero Carb Isopure in the afternoon

Cal: 1945
Pro: 235 = 48%
Fat: 51 = 23%
Carbs: 130 = 27%

_Updates will be made during the day and macros posted when I'm done eating and can input the data into my computer program at home._


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

*6/24/02 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water
Meal 2: 5oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn
Meal 3: EAS bar 
Meal 4: Myoplex CarbSense RTD, 3oz tuna
Meal 5: Salisbury steak, corn

Water: 4 liters

Cal: 
Pro: = %
Fat: = %
Carbs: = %

_Updates will be made during the day and macros posted when I'm done eating and can input the data into my computer program at home._


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

*6/25/02 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water, 1 tbls PB
Meal 2: 5oz chicken breast
Meal 3: 1 cup green peas
Meal 4: EAS bar
Not real hungry today... have a bad headache 
Meal 5: devilled ham sandwich, 2 scoops mint chocolate chip ice cream_...hey it's my b-day week!_

Water: 2 liters
The center provides water for us and all the bottles are empty so I actually had to buy bottled water today! 

Cal: 
Pro: = %
Fat: = %
Carbs: = %

_Updates will be made during the day and macros posted when I'm done eating and can input the data into my computer program at home._


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2003)

WOW YOUR MEALS ARE LOOKING AWESOME!!!

I'm sooo jealous!!

Keep it up honey!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh please don't be jealous (I know you're really kidding)... I've been getting too many calories and carbs and not enough fat.

Need to do some tweaking!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2003)

your a goooob!!! Your still doing really good..
girl.. I have been eating WAYYY Toooo Much Carbs... why do they have to be sooo yummy??!! LoL

I go to the Dr. AGAIN today..  we will decide on surgery!  I'll Let ya know how it goes!!  ( I go at 2:15pm-- )

have a great afternoon!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2003)

Ann~~ ITS POURING DOWN RAIN HERE/ SUPER Windy!!

totally awesome.. 

but I gotta go drive in it..yuck!!

Hope you get some of this rain!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2003)

*6/26/02 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water, 2 Clenbutrx
Meal 2: donuts 
Meal 3: 5oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
Meal 4: EAS bar, 2 Clenbutrx
Meal 5: 

Water: 4 liters

Cal: 
Pro: = %
Fat: = %
Carbs: = %

_Updates will be made during the day and macros posted when I'm done eating and can input the data into my computer program at home._


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Ann~~ ITS POURING DOWN RAIN HERE/ SUPER Windy!!
> 
> totally awesome..
> ...


It rained for a few hours here but it was too hard.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 27, 2003)

No need to log my food right now since b-day calories don't count, right?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> No need to log my food right now since b-day calories don't count, right?



i thought that yesterday was the b.day from the look of the diet 

tonight it will be all done and then Monday will be a new day for BF....right


----------



## butterfly (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i thought that yesterday was the b.day from the look of the diet
> 
> tonight it will be all done and then Monday will be a new day for BF....right


Damn, you would have to check out my journal when I'm gorging myself with sweets 

I'm not too bad though... I'm only taking 4 days "off"... my friend partys the entire month of Nov!!!

PLUS... I was indulging myself cause I know that new diet is gonna be a killer... no hurry sending it


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2003)

well i am no one to talk about eating clean right now...however come monday we will start together....k babe


----------



## butterfly (Jun 27, 2003)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey woman!! Today is your birthday???? Am I missing something???!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2003)

okay whose bday is it?? I know your is in December??

Well Enjoy the sweets honey!!! Sounds YUMMMMMMY! 

Have a wonderful weekend! 

HI J'BO!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 28, 2003)

My b-day is June 28th... for some reason it shows up wrong in my profile 

I'm going to have the most wonderful Mahi Mahi for dinner and then a big ole piece of CHOCOLATE CAKE afterwards


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR ANN,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU :KISS:
    

I didn't know your birthday is today!!!! I HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL~~ EXCELLENT~~ PERFECT~~ Day!!! 
ENJOY Your Mahi Mahi and the Yummy big piece of Chocolate cake!! Got any other plans for your big day???

I HOPE YOU HAVE A HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLIN'

( Your card is on the way   )

LOVE YA  
XOXO
Stacey


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm sure you're having a great day!!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 29, 2003)

I did have a really nice day!!!  Fade even went to see the "From Justin To Kelly" movie with me


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 29, 2003)

Good man Fade ... 

Glad to hear you had a great day!


----------



## Fade (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm trying to get her to see "House of 1000 Corpses" with me on my birthday but she won't


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> I'm trying to get her to see "House of 1000 Corpses" with me on my birthday but she won't


really? Even AFTER she made you suffer thru that.....other movie????
oy!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey Butterfly!!!! I'm glad you  had a great birthday!!!   Enjoy your cake??
How was "From Justin to Kelly"???? I want to see that!!!!! 

Your card is in the mail honey!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

"From Justin to Kelly" was really cute!  Kind of a modern day Grease.

Burner - if you knew of sick "House of 1000 Corpses" was you'd understand why I refuse to see it.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

Ohh cool!! I can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

*PHASE 1, WEEK 1*

_wt x reps_

1 1/4 lying leg curl
60x8
60x8
70x8
70x8

Back Squat
65x25
85x25
65x25
65x25

Good Mornings
20x50
20x50

Damn gym closed and I didn't have time for the Seated Calf Raises   at least I got the leg stuff all in... felt like I was going to puke  ahhh... what a great feeling 
-------------------------------

*PHASE 1, WEEK 2*

_wt x reps_

1 1/4 lying leg curl
70x8
70x8
70x7
70x7

Back Squat
65x25
65x25
65x25
75x25

Good Mornings
45x35
45x35
45x30

Seated Calf Raises
45x15
45x15 toes in
45x15 toes out
45x15
45x15
45x15

Felt like puking again but overall it was a great workout!!!
-------------------------------

*PHASE 1, WEEK 3*

_wt x reps_

1 1/4 lying leg curl
70x8
70x8
70x6
70x8

Back Squat
65x25
85x20
85x15
85x15
85x15
85x10

Good Mornings
45x25
45x25
45x25
45x25

Seated Calf Raises
55x15
55x15 toes in
55x15 toes out
55x15
55x15
55x15

This was probably one of my worse workouts in a long time.  My reflux was acting up and my stomach was in knots the entire time 
-------------------------------

*PHASE 1, WEEK 4*

_wt x reps_

1 1/4 lying leg curl
70x6
70x8
70x7
70x8

Back Squat
75x25
75x25
75x25
75x25

Good Mornings
55x25
55x25
55x25
55x25

Seated Calf Raises
55x15
55x15 toes in
55x15 toes out
55x17
55x15
55x20

Great workout!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

*6/30/02 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water, 2 Clenbutrx, 1 r-ALA
Meal 2: Myoplex CarbControl RTD
Meal 3: 5oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
Meal 4: 2 chocolate chip cookies, 2 Clenbutrx, 1 r-ALA
Meal 5: Macarooni & Cheese, 0 carb Isopure RTD

Sure not very hungry today 

Water: 4 liters

Cal: 1409
Pro: 162 = 46%
Fat: 35 = 22%
Carbs: 109 = 31%

_Updates will be made during the day and macros posted when I'm done eating and can input the data into my computer program at home._


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2003)

*6/30/02 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water, 2 Clenbutrx, 1 r-ALA, 1 pre-natal vitamin, 1 calcium, 1 chromium piccolinate... and the Motrin for my cramps 
Meal 2: 2 DONUTS  It's not my fault!  Aunt Flo is visiting 
Meal 3: 5oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
Meal 4: 3 chocolate chip cookies, 1 DX (need to get some moreClenbutrx), 1 r-ALA
Meal 5: 2 salisbury steaks

Water: 3 liters

Cal: 
Pro: = %
Fat: = %
Carbs: = %

_Updates will be made during the day and macros posted when I'm done eating and can input the data into my computer program at home._


----------



## sara (Jul 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *6/30/02 NUTRITION*
> 
> Meal 1: Isopure w/ water, 2 Clenbutrx, 1 r-ALA, 1 pre-natal vitamin, 1 calcium, 1 chromium piccolinate... and the Motrin for my cramps
> ...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2003)

hey girl. ... whats up with the prenatal vitamins???????
Are ya'll gonna start trying again soon??? Or you just taking them b/c they are good vitamins.. I know I do that sometimes..especially when I'm all out of my other ones!  they just make my tummy hurt though!!!

Sorry about your cramps  I feel your pain!! hope they go away soon!! Rest on a heating pad darling!!! 

Yum Yum ~ Donuts~~ good excuse Butterfly  I crave sugar toooo when I get my aunt flo!  SuX ~ Shes an evil Aunt!

Hope your cramps go away sooooooon~~


----------



## butterfly (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah the heating pad is my best friend when she visits!

Just taking the vitamins cause they're good... and cheaper with a script 

I got some planning to do before I start my new diet this weekend so I've added a few cheats to hold me over til Vegas


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

you gonan allow yourself the pleasures of 4th of July picnic foods this weekend?
Monday is a great day to start fresh!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2003)

That's exactly what I was thinking Burner!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 3, 2003)

B ... don't delay your new diet too long, before you know it, Vegas will be here.   

Eventually you're going to have to miss a holiday meal and just suck it up and eat the same old diet stuff.  

Have a good long weekend and enjoy it because after that, I know JBo will be hounding you to stop with the cheats.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2003)

I hear you NT!  Part of the reason I'm not starting it 100% today is that I need a little time to plan things out and get to the store, you know?!?

I found some recipes for green beans and red potatoes (which I don't really like) that I want to try out... going to make those today.

Believe it or not but I've actually lost a couple more lbs this past week!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

wahoo!
Keep up the good work then!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 3, 2003)

if losing weight is your goal


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> if losing weight is your goal


Yes and toning, too!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 3, 2003)

excellent!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

and you ahve been doing a great job with all the stuff u have been going thru too!

remember those hot leg pix,NT?
smokin!

(my buddy just came back from Dallas last week from a trade show...he reported that all the women he met there...were HOT!)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I hear you NT!  Part of the reason I'm not starting it 100% today is that I need a little time to plan things out and get to the store, you know?!?
> 
> I found some recipes for green beans and red potatoes (which I don't really like) that I want to try out... going to make those today.
> ...



make sure you post the recipes first  

you are gonna do great


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yes and toning, too!



losing weight should never be anyones goal....you should aim to lose fat.....more muscle you have the eaiser it is to stay lean


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> remember those hot leg pix,NT?
> smokin!



don't get me wrong ... I know B is smokin' but I think that if you want something, sometimes delaying can lead to no action at all and I'd hate to see B miss out on what she wants.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2003)

i agree with nt.....your butt doesnt know about holidays and birthdays....sugar is sugar is sugar


----------



## butterfly (Jul 6, 2003)

*7/06/02 NUTRITION*
Woke up at 11am and had a shake and sups, then went back to sleep until 2pm

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water
Meal 2: 3 eggs, 1 apple
Meal 3: Myoplex Carb Sense RTD
Meal 4: 8 oz steak, 1 cup black-eye peas

Water: 5 liters


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *7/06/02 NUTRITION*
> Woke up at 11am and had a shake and sups, then went back to sleep until 2pm
> 
> ...



Is that 3 whole eggs? egg whites?
Good start bf....but because you did not eat much yesterday it may be hard to stick to it today....but i am here for you and know that you can do it


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

It was 3 whole eggs.  

The Crosstrainer program I record all my workouts and food in says I should only have 1550 calories a day... how's that sound to you?

Also, I'm already having a problem with breakfast... I am NOT a morning person and I find it extremely difficult to get up earlier enough to actually cook stuff.  I'll have to come up with something quick and easy to go with my shake in the mornings.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

Hey BF-
I tried something the other day that helped me w/ time.
I used one of my protein shaker cips and put in my eggs/ etc into it, and shook it up. I put it back int the fridge for the night.
The next morning, I put it in my pan on a lower heat and took my shower. By the time I was done, so were the eggs...
just a thought!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2003)

do you have a microwave at work?  I make scrambled egg whites the night before and heat them up for my second meal of the day.  They taste good. 


Ask Mrs.NT how she got around the morning meal thing - she was like you.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

*7/07/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water (I will add pecans to this)
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
Meal 3: packet of tuna, apple
Meal 4: Myoplex CardSense RTD, pecans
Meal 5: .5 cup penne pasta, 8 oz chicken breast, two bites garlic toast

Water: 5 liters


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

looking good bf


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> looking good bf


Whew!  I'm so glad you think so!  Would this be a no, low or high carb day so far???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)

i believe that this is your low carb day because although it contains fruit it doesnt have any grains


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

K... what days are the best days to workout on?  I'm guessing high carb days?

Did you see my ? above about calories?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2003)

Hey B-- I'm like you.. I don't have time to cook in the mornings..but not just that.. my tummy CAN'T eat bfast..not some big meal at least... I will end up throwing up or worse on my way to work.. and then my stomach hurts all morning.. I have learned I have to keep it VERY Light for the first meal!!!! Thats why I have the Zone bar.. (Not that good..but it works w/ my stomach) Or I have a protein shake!  Anyway.. just wanted to tell ya that..lol.. I donno why?!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

Glad I'm not the only one... thanks Stacey!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2003)

your welcome!!!

I don't know what the deal is w/ my tummy...
also..on road trips I can't eat before we go anywhere.. 

Like this past weekend.. Matt stopped at the donut shop before we got on the road for san antonio.. and he ate good..(I wouldn't have ate there--but it made it worse..I got real hungry from the smell) But I had to wait till we got to san antonio to eat! SUCKED! SOMETHING about the motion of the car?? I am not sure.. I just know I can't hang!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

That's funny, I have to make sure I eat before I fly or I feel bad!  Don't have any problems in the car thank goodness.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

*Legs & Calves*

_wt x reps_

1 1/4 lying leg curl
70x8
70x8
70x7
70x7

Squats
100x12
120x12
145x6
125x10

Leg Extension
70x10
70x10
70x14
80x13

Leg Press
140x15
160x15
160x15

Seated Calf Raises
55x20
55x15 toes in
55x18 toes out
55x16


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

bf mondays are supposed to be no carb days 
so since you had carbs yesterday...no carb day today


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

Glad you said something... I can do that!!!

How's this look for today...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

*07/08/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water, 1 oz pecans
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn... 86 the corn, had small can ranch style beans instead
Meal 3: packet of tuna
Meal 4: Myoplex CardSense RTD
Meal 5: 7oz lean beef, carrots

Water: 5 liters


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> That's funny, I have to make sure I eat before I fly or I feel bad!  Don't have any problems in the car thank goodness.



Oh my gosh.. theres nooooooo way I could eat before flying!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *07/08/02 NUTRITION*
> 
> Meal 1: Isopure w/ water, 1 oz pecans
> ...



great job bf.....i can see the bf dropping as i type


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

Damn... I just realized I don't have any corn here at work!!!  I'll have to do beans instead.  Let me know if that's not good, k?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

beans are even better


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2003)

Just curious, what kind of beans?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

navy.

believe me jodi...we are working with a VERY limited list of foods here


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2003)

Navy beans are carbs??

I remember reading that you are a picky eater B!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

I do like navy beans but these are ranch style beans... 3g sugar, 4g fat, 9g protein, 30g carbs, 200 cal.

Am I supposed to be arranging my workouts to coincide with high card days??? or at least low carb days???


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2003)

yumyum .. now I'm craving Ranch style beans!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Navy beans are carbs??
> 
> I remember reading that you are a picky eater B!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

Yea, yea... whatever 

You finally stop by NT to give me a hard time???  I see how it is!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2003)

You love it B  

I'm waiting patiently for the next couple of months to go by so I can do it in person .... give you a hard time ...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

Damn, how'd you get to know me so well???


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Damn, how'd you get to know me so well???



very lucky!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

bf....no you dont have to work your workouts around your high carb days....although i would do legs on a high carb day and perhaps cardio only on no carb days....ok so i geuss maybe you would work them around workout days  pm me your training schedule and i will take a look


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

Seeing as how I know I won't make it to the gym more then 3 times per week, my hubby has helped me come up with this schedule.

*MONDAY - LEGS & CALVES - HIGH CARB DAY*
1 1/4 Laying leg curls	
Squats	
Leg ext 	
Leg press	
Seated Calf Raises	

*TUESDAY - LOW CARB DAY*

*WEDNESDAY - NO CARB DAY*

*THURSDAY - BACK & TRIS - HIGH CARB DAY*
Bentover rows	
Pulldowns (F)	
Cable rows	
One-arm dumbell rows	
Skull Crushes	
Pushdowns	

*FRIDAY - NO CARB DAY*

*SATURDAY - CHEST & BIS & SHOULDERS & ABS - LOW CARB DAY*
BB Bench Press	
Incline DB Press	
Side Lat Raises	
Upright Rows	
BB Curls	

*SUNDAY - NO CARB DAY*


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

So far our schedule doesn't match the above so I'll have to adjust it some for this week.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

looks good


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

Vegas ... Vegas ... Vegas


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

I was trying on outfits last night


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

and how did they fit?

mrs. nt is going to have to buy all new clothes cause they are getting looser by the minute


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> and how did they fit?
> 
> mrs. nt is going to have to buy all new clothes cause they are getting looser by the minute



gulp


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

Did I mention I've lost a couple more lbs???  I'm not relying on the scale to gauge my progress... it's just really nice to see the number drop!

Clothes are fitting better each day!  I really am going to have to buy some new clothes for work soon!!!  and I might slip in an outfit or two for Vegas


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh yeah... my quads are so sore today!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

*07/09/03 NUTRITION*

Going to workout tonight so I got to have carbs... plus I'm starving!!!

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water
Meal 2: 1 oz pecans, apple
Meal 3: 5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn
Meal 4: Myoplex CardSense RTD
Pre-Workout: Myoplex CardSense RTD
Post-Workout: Isopure RTD w/ glutamine
Meal 5: 7 oz lean beef, carrots

Water: 5 liters


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> mrs. nt is going to have to buy all new clothes cause they are getting looser by the minute



with her schedule now, no body fat is safe.  Weights and spin class all week!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *07/09/02 NUTRITION*
> 
> Going to workout tonight so I got to have carbs... plus I'm starving!!!
> ...



i hate to say this bf.......but its good that your starving....means that your burning fat  so hang in there......you dont need carbs!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

I dont need carbs!
I dont need carbs!
I dont need carbs!
I dont need carbs!
I dont need carbs!
I dont need carbs!
I dont need carbs!
I dont need carbs!
I dont need carbs!
I dont need carbs!

Maybe if I keep saying it I'll convince myself that's it's true


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 9, 2003)

Diet looks good
few adjustments
never take whey and water by itself reason- whey burn through you in about 60 minutes.  add some fat (1 TSP Hemp) to slow it down.  or  1/2 cup of oatmeal.
drop the corn (actually a starchy ) and switch to a green leafy veggie
don;t just eat pecans by them self they are a source of protein, but they are incomplete source unless it has another lean source to compliment it.

may want to add 1 TBSP of new mans dressing to your protein sources chicken, turkey for added flavor 

other wise it looks good
after about 2 weeks of this we may want to have a refeed to keep metabolsim going so you don't dig into your lean body mass.

normally protein is 1.5 2.0 times  LBM
fats .5 per lb LBM
carbs .5 per lb LBM  (all fiberous) 

Hope this helps


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Diet looks good
> few adjustments
> never take whey and water by itself reason- whey burn through you in about 60 minutes.  add some fat (1 TSP Hemp) to slow it down.  or  1/2 cup of oatmeal. *don't like oatmeal*
> ...


*All input is helpful as far as I'm concerned.  Really appreciate you taking the time to help!!!*


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

bf i told you all this.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

Yes ma'am you did!  I guess I'm still trying to figure the no/low/high carb thing out.

I still don't know what a refeed is though


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

i think he means re-feed....he is the worlds worse typer 

i cant even come to your journal anymore cause my ass is all over the place


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

hehehe... it's MY ass now baby


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2003)

Re-feed is done to fill your glycogen stores.  You do this by keeping fat extremely low, protein moderate and carbs high (preferebly slow burning carbs).

By re-feeding your giving yourself a mental break from dieting.    Your filling your glycogen stores to keep your energy high.  Your giving your body additional calories for the day so that you don't acclimate to the amount of calories your on and slow fat burning down.  And much more!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> hehehe... it's MY ass now baby



did your mother not teach you to share?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

*WORKOUT - 07/09/03*

Back & Bis... should have done Tri & Shoulders instead, don't know what I was thinking 
_wt x reps_

Vertical Rows
60x10
60x10
60x9

Pull Downs
60x12
60x14
60x13

Cable Rows
80x12
80x11
80x11

One-Arm DB Rows
20x10
20x15
20x15

BB Curl
30x10
30x10
30x5


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

*07/10/03 NUTRITION*

Going to try for a low carb day...

Meal 1: Isopure w/ water & 2 tsp Glutamine, 1 tbls PB
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken breast, carrots
Meal 3: EAS bar
Meal 4: salisbury steak, pecans, 2 Myoplex CarbSense RTD
Meal 5: 2 artichoke

Water: 5 liters


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

you sure have been working your ASS off


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

You crack me up !


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you sure have been working your ASS off



LMAO!!!! SHE SURE HAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LoL!!

Go Butterfly!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

bf you did great today...how did you feel....however i do see a protein bar in there....so it wasnt a no carb day....want to see what my no carb days look like? well i will show them to you.

meal one: 10 egg whites 2 yolks
meal two: 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 1tbsp hemp oil
meal three: 1.5 chicken breasts and 1 tbsp hemp oil
meal four: 1.5 scoops of protein powder and 1tsp hemp oil
meal five: steak

i did this for 9 days straight before the nationals.....so you can do it for one day


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 10, 2003)

Carrots also have carbs. Most protein powders, nuts, PB, and the RTD also have negligible amounts of carbs.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Carrots also have carbs. Most protein powders, nuts, PB, and the RTD also have negligible amounts of carbs.


The Isopure protein powder and Isopure RTDs I use have 0g carbs and 50g or 35g protein respectively

The Myoplex RTDs have 5g carb and 25g protein

Pecans have 4g carbs per 1/4 cup
All natural PB has 3g carbs per tbls
Carrots have 9g carbs for every 3oz
Artichoke have about 12g carbs each

That's only 50g carbs from those items I ate today...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> bf you did great today...how did you feel....however i do see a protein bar in there....so it wasnt a no carb day....want to see what my no carb days look like? well i will show them to you.
> 
> meal one: 10 egg whites 2 yolks
> ...


Aside from the bar I think I did good for a first try at no carbs... I'll get it though, I got a good teacher


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Carrots also have carbs. Most protein powders, nuts, PB, and the RTD also have negligible amounts of carbs.



yes we know....but bf is my sweet little picky eater  we will are just taking another path 

your right bf it was a good first no carb day attempt....


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2003)

*07/11/03 NUTRITION*

Didn't get up until noon...

Meal 1: 3 eggs... running late for a doc appt at 1
Meal 2: 2 Myoplex CarbSense RTD, 2 artichoke
Meal 3: packet of tuna, carrots
post-workout: Isopure RTD w/ glutamine
Meal 4: penne pasta, 6 oz chicken breast
Meal 5: Myoplex CarbSense RTD

Water: 4 liters


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

day off today?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2003)

*WORKOUT - 07/11/03*

Chest, Shoulders, Tris
_wt x reps_

BB Bench
65x10 (warm-up)
65x12
75x10
75x11

Incline DB Press
15x10
20x12
20x11

Side Lat Raises
15x12
20x11
20x10

Upright Rows
40x12
40x12
40x9

Skull Crushes
20x12
20x10
20x9

Push Downs
30x12
30x11
30x8


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> day off today?


Sure worked out that way


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2003)

bf....did i tell you how awesome your doing lately?

how are you feeling? 

bet your starting to get hungry now arent you


----------



## butterfly (Jul 12, 2003)

*07/12/03 NUTRITION*

Didn't get up until 12:45 

Meal 1: Isopure shake, 1 tbls PB
Meal 2: Myoplex CarbSense RTD
Meal 3: Swiss meatballs, 2 crackers, 1 slice chocolate cake... this was at our monthly dinner club at our friends house, my other friend just got a promotion to a management job ... she is so awesome!!!  That's what the cake was for, that and it was my scheduled cheat!!! Then we went to Casino night where I drank only water but ate two peppermint candies.
Meal 4: more Swiss meatballs

Water: 5 liters


----------



## butterfly (Jul 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> bf....did i tell you how awesome your doing lately?
> 
> how are you feeling?
> ...


Thanks!  I needed that!!!

Oh yeah, I feel fabulous!!!  A little hungry at times but my friends keep telling me how great I am looking so that keeps me going!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's a pic of us from Casion night... I really need to get a new bra to wear with that dress, that strapless thing simply does NOT hold me up  

...and I really need a tan


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 13, 2003)

you deserved the two mints


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> that strapless thing simply does NOT hold me up



Oh yeah, that must really suck.  

You guys look great.  I love your necklace!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

hiya BF!
Y'all look great!
So...John is looking way happy in that pic...um...where's his hand???


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

*07/13/03 NUTRITION*

Didn't get up until 2:00pm  We really need to go to bed earlier 

Meal 1: 3 eggs, Myoplex CarbSense RTD
Meal 2: .5 oz pecans, EAS bar
Meal 3: Myoplex CarbSense RTD, 1 tbls PB
Meal 4: swiss meatballs
Meal 5: 2 artichoke

Water: 4 liters


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Oh yeah, that must really suck.
> 
> You guys look great.  I love your necklace!


I does when the material is thin and your nipples keep popping out  

Thanks, it's my fave necklace


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 13, 2003)

BF you are too cute, and man I wish I had your cleavage just to tell you again how insanely jealous I am of it  LOL  But you two look so great and happy


----------



## Leslie (Jul 14, 2003)

You look gorgeous B!
Fade ain't too shabby either


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2003)

Heya B!! You and Fade look wonderful!!!!!   
I love your necklace toooo!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow compliments from three of the loveliest IM ladies!!!  What a great way to start off the day... Thanks!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2003)

awwwww thanks

Your on early! Whatcha doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I does when the material is thin and your nipples keep popping out



remember ... this is not a bad thing


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> awwwww thanks
> 
> Your on early! Whatcha doing?


Yeah early for me huh 

The worker guys were here this morning and John had class so I had to wait for him to come home so I could leave for work... so I was killing time hanging out here.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> remember ... this is not a bad thing


I suppose it depends on the crowd you are hangin with


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2003)

I LOVE YOUR new Avi Butterfly!!
U look BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

*07/13/03 NUTRITION*

Going to do legs tonight so I need those carbs!!!

Meal 1: Isopure, swiss meatballs
Meal 2: 1 oz pecans, carrots
Meal 3: 5 oz chicken breast, EAS bar

Pre-workout - Isopure shake
Post-workout - Isopure RTD w/ glutamine

Meal 4: 8 oz lean beef, hamburger bun

Water: 5 liters


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY! I'm doing legs tonight toooooo! 
Have fun!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I LOVE YOUR new Avi Butterfly!!
> U look BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

*Legs & Calves - Monday 07/14/03*
_wt x reps_

1 1/4 lying leg curl
70x12
70x8
70x11
70x12

Squats
135x10
135x12
135x12
155x8

Leg Extension_ - will increase wt next time_
70x13
70x11
70x12
70x13

Leg Press
180x10
180x12
180x12
200x12

Seated Calf Raises
55x15
65x20
75x16
75x12
65x12


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2003)

WOW!! LOVE THAT AVI TOOOOO!!! YOU LOOK AWESOME!  KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2003)

HEY WOMAN~!~~~ I'm just checking on you and Fade & the boys... I know ya'll are closer to the Gulf than me...are ya'll okay??????? STAY SAFE!!!!!
I sent an email to your work email..but not sure if you would be working today!!

Just wanting u to know I'm thinking and praying for you guys!!!!

Stay safe!!! & Keep me updated..
I know its VERY windy & rainy here already (8:30Am) ~


----------



## butterfly (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks for thinking of us sweetie!  Tyler is at his mom's up by you and Cory is still in Canada so they are quite safe 

It's still real windy down here put the rain has stopped for now.

I'm so tired, didn't sleep well at all :-(


----------



## butterfly (Jul 15, 2003)

*07/15/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure, 1 tbls PB
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken breast, green peas, 1 oz pecans
Meal 3: Myoplex carbsense RTD
Meal 4: Swiss meatballs
Meal 5: Devilled ham sandwich, 1 oz pecans

Water: 5 liters


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks for thinking of us sweetie!  Tyler is at his mom's up by you and Cory is still in Canada so they are quite safe
> 
> It's still real windy down here put the rain has stopped for now.
> ...



ohh thats great.. they are both safe!!  
Its real windy here too..I'm sure worse there! Its drizzling here though.. yuck!!!!! I'm glad my friend gave me her umbrella to borrow! 

Sorry you didn't sleep well hon!!  Hope you do tonight!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

hey-
has the storm affected y'all at all?
CNN is on..showed some damage from San Antonio...
did it reach you?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh yeah it got us!  A lot of rain and high winds resulting in a ton of flooding... but we are fine!  The flooding was really around the beach houses that aren't behind the seawall on Galveston Island and the low lying areas around Clear Lake, Kemah, Seabrook, etc.

Good news is I've only heard of 2 people dying and that was because trees fell on them when they where outside surveying damage after the storm had passed.

Thanks for caring!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I am so glad to hear you are ok, reminds me to send a note to my friend down there also, YEAH BF is OK!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey B~ I have heard the same thing..just 2 people dying!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

well, glad y'all are fine! of course, caring! you are friends, you know....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

thank heavens your online....i was starting to worry. glad everything is alright


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

People ... it's great BF and family are ok, but not sure it's great that only two people died.    I'd say that is terrible that anyone died.  

We get into threads about how much death and pain is in the world today, and seeing comments like 'only 2 people died' makes one wonder if we have become that desensitized death is unbearable only if a friend or family member is involved.


----------



## Fade (Jul 16, 2003)

BUT...they died after the storm.....and a tree fell on them......Darwin Award anyone.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Fade is a bit desensitized... afraid it has alot to do with his upbringing... but only 2 people dying is like a record for the least amount of people dying from a hurricane, so when you look at it that way...


----------



## Fade (Jul 16, 2003)

Sorry for my lack of caring ....seriously


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

It's ok honey, I still love you


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

ahhh i am gonna  you two are so cute


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Wait til you see us all smoochy/touchy-feely/can't stand to be apart in Vegas


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

we need to get cold buckets of water ready?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> we need to get cold buckets of water ready?



either that or we could ask for an invite to join in the fun ...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

*07/16/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Myoplex carbsense RTD, 1 oz pecans... was running late an early mtg and didn't have time for my usual Isopure shake :-(
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn
Meal 3: 2 oz peanuts
Meal 4: Myoplex carbsense RTD
Meal 5: 7 oz lean beef, hamburger bun

Water: 5 liters


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> either that or we could ask for an invite to join in the fun ...


you sir, have a good point....I call BF...

heh hehe...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

I suppose we could be talked into a little voyuer demo


----------



## Fade (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh honey


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2003)

U guys are hilarious!!! 

your meals look good B!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

they are so adorable aren't they    I want to be like them when I get married


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

I'll take that as a compliment 

BTW, did you read his sig?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I need to give that quote to Darren, he would love it, that is so him  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

ssshhh don't tell Jenny but I think I'm going to have to miss the gym tongiht... I'm taking two online classes and I'm WAY behind!!!

I will try to go tomorrow.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

your secret is safe with me, I DON"T WANT TO GO!!!!  But I have to     I will look at pictures of her and minoca brant and i will be inprireed


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Here's one of JJFigure... she certainly inspires me!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

hmm....not bad...but..I do like a little bit ona woman.....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

oh I know I love that gal, she amazes me, she is AWESOME!!!!!!  Ok Now I am ready to go and my little energy stack is starting to pop


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

I had to break down..and havea Dr. Pepper...was DYING!
actaully tasted pretty good...
pay for it later..


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> oh I know I love that gal, she amazes me, she is AWESOME!!!!!!  Ok Now I am ready to go and my little energy stack is starting to pop


Work out extra hard for me too!!!

I know what you mean, B, I've been tempted to have a Coke all afternoon!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I want well lets not go there the liost is toolong now  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

I gotta take a quiz online now... be back in a bit!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

good luck!
if u are not back by the time I leave, have a great night!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

same here BF  GOOD Luck!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

holy crap, ss...do you realize you have been on a serious post whorring spree? You keep this up..and you'll catch up to the legendary Dave in no time...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Cool, made 100!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

wahoo!
you go, smart girl! 
Well, relief just showed up...have a great night!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

SS - you realize that he is #7 on the top 15 list of all time post-hos 



YES!!!  I know I'm #8


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

We are the fun ones!!!!!!!!  Or the ones with nothing else to do  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

That's a good way of looking at it!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

*07/17/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure, 1/2 tbls PB
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken breast, green peas
Meal 3: popcorn, Myoplex carbsense RTD
Meal 4: 3 chicken fajitas with queso... I was starving!!!

Water: 5 liters 

I'm so not feeling well this morning  

At least the sun is shining today  and my Cory comes home tomorrow night!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

bf....switch to hemp oil for a bit and it should be just fine....drop down to 1 tsp instead of 1 tbsp....you need the EFA's for hormone regulation.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

K, I'll try that!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

*07/18/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure, EAS bar
Meal 2: 2 Italian meatballs, 6 oz chicken breast, little bit of bread
Meal 3: carrots
Meal 4: devilled ham sandwich
Meal 5: 1 artichoke

Water: 5 liters 

Cory comes home tonight!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

whats a little bit of bread


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

Well, it was a long skinny loaf and I had 2 pieces that were about 1"x2"


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

opps ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> it was a long skinny loaf



???


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 18, 2003)

Which EAS bars are you eating? ....and don't say "the long skinny ones".


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

long skinny loaf hey 

must be a high carb day


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Which EAS bars are you eating? ....and don't say "the long skinny ones".




Chocolate caramel... it's the ONLY bar I like and believe me I've tried them all


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH chocolate caramel....stop talking like that.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

chocolate donuts...

chocolate cake...

chocolate ice cream...


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> chocolate donuts...
> 
> chocolate cake...
> ...



Ah, I remember the day J'Bo and I met......wanna see the pictures? 

I thought those "regular" EAS bars were super high in carbs!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

dont you dare DM 

i am dying over here. tomorrow is carb day though


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 18, 2003)

Don't worry dear, I left them behind with my ex-employer.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

good :bounce:


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Ah, I remember the day J'Bo and I met......wanna see the pictures?
> 
> I thought those "regular" EAS bars were super high in carbs!


Yes!

and 32g carbs!!!  I ONLY eat them in an "emergency" like this morning... had to go to the doc and the protein shake I had was NOT cutting it... my stomach was hurting BAD (cause I got reflux) and I needed to eat something... so the bar it was!!!

Thanks for caring DM


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2003)

*07/19/03 NUTRITION*

Slept til 1:30 pm!!!

Meal 1: Protein shake, 1 oz pecans, 4 eggs
Meal 2: 1 tbls PB, protein shake
Meal 3: 1 artichoke
Meal 4: 6 oz steak
Meal 5: Protein shake

Water: 5 liters


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yes!
> 
> and 32g carbs!!!  I ONLY eat them in an "emergency" like this morning... had to go to the doc and the protein shake I had was NOT cutting it... my stomach was hurting BAD (cause I got reflux) and I needed to eat something... so the bar it was!!!
> ...



Wait a minute! I DO CARE! 

EAS makes a bar called AdvantEdge that is much lower in carbs, although they probably aren't as "Candy bar-ish" as most would prefer.
DaMayor is  _not_ a smart ass 24/7.........feelings hurt. 

Now where are those donut pics......


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2003)

I was being sarcastic my friend!!!  Didn't you see the


----------



## butterfly (Jul 20, 2003)

*07/20/03 NUTRITION*

Slept til 1:30 pm!!!

Woke up at 1pm.

Meal 1: Protein shake
Meal 2: 7 oz lean beef
Meal 3: went to the movie with family... popcorn, junior mints, coke... what a cheat 
Meal 4: pecans, protein shake

Water: 5 liters


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2003)

holy bf...what were you doing last night that you needed to sleep til 1pm?  :bounce:


----------



## butterfly (Jul 20, 2003)

uhm... talking to you guys!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 21, 2003)

*07/21/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Protein shake, 3.5 eggs
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
Meal 3: 1 oz pecans, bar
Meal 4: RTD
Meal 5: 7 oz lean beef

Water: 5 liters


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

talking to us? what ever


----------



## butterfly (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm supposed to do legs tonight... but last week I hurt my hip doing leg press... I had my feet wide and went deep... now I'm not sure if I'll be able to do them tonight... sucks!

I'll do what I can for sure like squats and ext though.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

if still in pain..wrong kind of pain..maybe better to put off till another day then come back to them when feel better? So as to not reinjure?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 21, 2003)

See the pain isn't there, in my hip, all the time.  I can be laying in bed and move my leg the wrong way and get sent a shockwave of pain.  Or I could just cross my legs and OUCH!

I've tried the squat motion and it didn't hurt... I'll just have to see how it goes tonight... might end up being back night


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

just be careful!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 21, 2003)

No leg workout tonight 

I'll try tomorrow!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey B - try some hip flexor stretching.  I had that happen to me and I incorporated hip flexor stretches before and after and backward, forward and side lunges and it helped ALOT!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2003)

Hadn't thought about that, thanks!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2003)

WOW!  My hip is really hurting today, hurts to sit down for long periods of time 

Guess I shouldn't have gotten so crazy with fade last night


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hey B - try some hip flexor stretching.  I had that happen to me and I incorporated hip flexor stretches before and after and backward, forward and side lunges and it helped ALOT!!!



Y'know, this is a something that is too often overlooked, or underpracticed. Good point Jodi.

Hope yu hip loosens up, BF.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HUNGRY!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

good to hear bf  diets kicking in hey babe.....burn that fat baby burn


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

Just had to say good morning BF    Hope you are feeling better or trying to at least


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2003)

Heya B!!!!  I'm back at work..fun! 
How is your hip doing? Hopefully better!
Take care!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2003)

Take it easy at work girl!!!  Try not to walk around too much!

Is it raining over there???

My hip is better today, just not 100%


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2003)

GM SS!!!  Thanks for dropping in!!!

Did you finish that chemistry project?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2003)

*07/23/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: protein shake, 1 tbls PB
Snack:  carrots
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
Meal 3: bar
Meal 4: popcorn... 

Water: 5 liters


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

I am glad to hear you arwe feeling better BF,   MAn I am hyper today  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2003)

Too many happy pills???

How's that chem project?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

DONE!!!!!  I ended up acing it!!!!!!  Haven't checked final grades yet but I think I scored at least a B in that class    Lets hope  

No I did my first carb up last night and don't feel like I have been run over by a semi, I am seriously bouncing off the walls and don't really want to be at work, it is going to be 90 here and low humidity for once and I want to be pool side  


How are your classes, class going??


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *07/23/02 NUTRITION*
> 
> Meal 1: protein shake, 1 tbls PB
> ...



CArrots? why just carrots?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2003)

It was really too soon for a meal meal so I just had carrots to curb my munchies!

I changed it, is that better???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

better to have your protein instead


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Take it easy at work girl!!!  Try not to walk around too much!
> 
> Is it raining over there???
> ...



hey girl!! I'm sooo glad your Hip is better today!!! Be careful! 
It rained earlier --around 11am....
what about there?

I am trying to take it easy here.. but we are swamped.. I am going home now (its 5pm) and relaxing on my recliner!! 

Have a great night!


----------



## Momma2 (Jul 24, 2003)

Butterfly, 
I just  speed read most of your journal and I enjoyed it.
I had read you are a picky eater as am I. I was glad to learn ranch style beans and pinto beans are OK, because I started 
eating some yesterday since I don't like anything else of the choices. I also learned I can go ahead and use up those prenatal 
vitamins since there already paid for them. Just had a daughter
6 months ago (also have a 6yr old) . 
Just wanted to let you know I enjoyed the views and alternatives
of another picky eater.
Thanks


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey Momma2!!!

I'm honored that you took the time to read through my journal!  It was tough coming up with a diet plan in the beginning b/c of my limited food choices, but you can see I've been quite successful... there IS hope for us picky eaters!!!

Please drop in any time!!! And let me know if I can do anything to help you!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2003)

*07/24/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: protein shake, 1 tbls PB
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken breast, 1.75 cup black-eye peas
Meal 3: bar
Meal 4: protein shake
Meal 5: 1/3 lb burger plain and a few french fries 

Water: 5 liters


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

have you seriously only eaten twice today, man I am the same as you and two hours behind, oh and you are so sweet BF


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2003)

Yes, but I'm starving now!  Guess I'll break out the tuna


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

come on BF you love it...admit it  
you hear BF? the fireman called  
bring out the hoses cause i am over heating


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2003)

He did?  That's awesome!!!  When you going out???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

he called an hour ago and i am dancing around. very easy to talk to and we laughed alot. he is gonna call me later tonight and let me know if he can do the shoot for sure cause he is supposed to go out of town next weekend. he said he really wants to do it though  we are going to the same place to party next weekend too. should be a blast.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

wait you are going now to go party??????  oh so confused  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

i was supposed to go to the states to party friday night after the photoshoot to party til monday cause its the long weekend. fireman is going to the same place  we are doing the shoot together not going away together...well as of right now.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2003)

Not going away together but may be hookin up and coming back together!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2003)

Sorry for interupting but J'Bo I love your new sig.  

I dreamed about a chocolate crueller last night.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

my sig?

 thanks i made it up myself....i dreamt of a jam buster while awake today  but i am gonna try to get down to the states after the photoshoot next weekend and eat some Krispey Kremes. never had one....but i cant wait


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2003)

Krispy Kreme Rocks! 

I love their chocolate cruellers warmed up a bit.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

*07/25/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: protein shake, 1 sausage biscuit, sm milk
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken breast, 1.75 cup black-eye peas
Meal 3: 
Meal 4: 
Meal 5: 

Water: 5 liters


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> he called an hour ago and i am dancing around. very easy to talk to and we laughed alot. he is gonna call me later tonight and let me know if he can do the shoot for sure cause he is supposed to go out of town next weekend. he said he really wants to do it though  we are going to the same place to party next weekend too. should be a blast.



see? I TOLD you so!
Hope it works out!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey BF!!!!!  Oh it was so great talking to you couple of nights ago and I am back to my happy self, and a little smaller at that!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

so..what was the change of mind?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

what change of mind b?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

ya got me


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

she is in a better mood? I have been finding out...SS..you've been ALL over this forum! guess it has something to do with talking with the boy friend?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

he he I am couinting down the days til I can whore all over him  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

don't kill the poor, unsuspecting guy, eh?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

I told him he better be as deep as a well cause I plan on rinning him until he runs dry


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

oh ss....you are gonna kill the man. i would love to see his face when you charge him as soon as he steps foot through the door


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I told him he better be as deep as a well cause I plan on rinning him until he runs dry



forgive me..but does 'deep' and 'rinning' mean?
I get the jist of it.....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

I told him I am goin g to run him dry  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

ss you my dear must be on another low calorie day cause your having some typing and spacing issues 

btw where the hell is our trainer?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

i have no clue, didn't hear from him last night either was trying to ask questions again, oh well, wanted to know how many days of hiit on new schedule, hey I am typing too fast to care about how it looks  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I told him I am goin g to run him dry  LOL


sounds like a challenge....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

oh trust me with these hormones, i am raring to go


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

hmm..she said..raring....
that conjours up some great images...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

she is a little pony.....he haw


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

sounds like she will be a little bucking bronco soon..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

i will "bucking" something    then it's j's turn


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

now....when do I get a turn? Do I need to take a number?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

how much you willing to lay out there huh???


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

I think jenny left me again


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

pay? moi? Silly girl..you didn't  get the memo, did you..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

no no i don't want money, just favors in return for letting you take a ride  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

jenny who?

not jenny me....i would never leave you 

yah damnit its my effin turn to ride  

b you have someone to ride you....so shut it


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

Youi are making my abs hurt J!!!!!!!    Hey shush mr fireman!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

well..if it was an open call..I was just going to see if she wuld say yes.....
window shopping, as it were..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

ha? dont understand you people today  i am using the confused smilie way too much....carb depleted and no brain celled chick over here you know.

and i wanta ride  i love to ride  cant remember when i rode last 

i want pizza with 9 and then he can leave and fireman can hose me down  NOW


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

J hun I will give you some of my brain cells    U will be ok I promise and look hot to boot..........you going out tonight?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

does that mean it is time for some smarties or something?
if un cannot remember when u rode last..I feel for the next guy you are with.....you are gonna kill him!
hmm..death by orgasm..whata way to go!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> J hun I will give you some of my brain cells    U will be ok I promise and look hot to boot..........you going out tonight?



 i am gonna see...heading to my families for dinner this evening and have to watch my family eat my grams famous cheesecake  get to play with my little one though (brother). i have a client really ealry so i might just stay home cause i have alot of lingerae shopping to do tomorrow.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> does that mean it is time for some smarties or something?
> if un cannot remember when u rode last..I feel for the next guy you are with.....you are gonna kill him!
> hmm..death by orgasm..whata way to go!



no smarties....but mike and ikes  

you are right about that B....that guy is gonna be in big trouble  i am gonna tear him apart


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

Oh that should be fun, your little bro looks adorable    SO much fun to play with    Oh I wanna go shopping    I think I am going to go tomorrow I need some new hot outfits for the next couple weeks and a new dress for another wedding    If you are home I will be there with a girlfriend talking and watching girl movie so I will say hello to you  


(you are hot)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

your hilarious SS.

nice comment below.






(pssst your HOT too)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

you can have a nibble of cheese cake?
Just  sliver? Like you can see thru it sliver?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:whisper:


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

nope not gonna do it.

SS...if you were posing half nude with one of the hottest men around...would you cheat? did not think so 

B...if you were gonna do a movie with Hale Berry would you cheat a week before? thats what i thought


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

heck, no, i am not going to be posing nude with anyone either and my freaking idea of a cheat were some stinking nuits  LOL  I am nuts  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

yah well then i cheated cause i had a tbsp of pb at am snack 

you dont want to know what my idea of a cheat is 

hey i just thought of something....that may gross some people out. k i will pm trainer and SS about it....cause i know they can handle it....can you guys tell that i just had a d.pepsi.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> B...if you were gonna do a movie with Hale Berry would you cheat a week before? thats what i thought



don't be silly..of COURSE I would do it!
a little slive won't hurt....your metabolism is moving too fast....it wil be like a itty bitty speed bump.
Do an extra 5 minutes of treadmill....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

thats not how it works b.
i refuse.
plus i cheat all the time. just dont admit it.
ok not all the time.
i dont ever cheat when i am only 1 week out though.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

ok..be suer to save some for right AFTER your shoot...
what kind of cheese cake?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

cherry


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

hmm...will it keep for just under a week?
a nice piece for you?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

maybe i will be feed my pie in bed by someone


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

ha! somehting abuot having warm, gooey cherry sauce dribble down your partner's chin.....hm.....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

chin? you were thinking about cherry sauce dripping onto your partners chin? i thought of other places but chin wasnt one of them


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

where do YOU feed your partner cheesecake...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

You guys are cracking me up!!!  I go away for a few hours and you guys chat up two pages!!!  Too funny!!!  I like the subject matter  makes me want to leave early so John and I can hook up before the kiddies come home


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

wow...B-
hunny...you don't suond so good...you look a little peaked..maybe you SHOULD go home..let John take care of you...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

I like the way you think hon!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

You guys are making me want to 'get me some' tooooo!  AND I can't~ I gotta wait a few weeks!!

Butterfly..how long did u have to wait after your D&C????


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

omg I am sooo sorrrrrry honey -- I Totally should have Pm'd you about that!!!!!!!!!!! FUQ~~~~


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

no biggie....
um..I dunno if I even know what this means...


----------



## Fade (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You guys are cracking me up!!!  I go away for a few hours and you guys chat up two pages!!!  Too funny!!!  I like the subject matter  makes me want to leave early so John and I can hook up before the kiddies come home


I'm ready and waiting


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

it will all be worth it honey  

i will wait with you...only thing is i dont have anything after the 2 weeks


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

sorrrrrrry J'Bo!!!!!!!!  I am not sure how long I have to wait!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> You guys are making me want to 'get me some' tooooo!  AND I can't~ I gotta wait a few weeks!!
> 
> Butterfly..how long did u have to wait after your D&C????


I think it was two weeks... which really sucked cause we hadn't been able to do it for a month before


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

WoW that was a long time for you guys!!!!!!!!!!! 
2 weeks.. really! Cool!
I don't go to my dr. till AUG 7~ I'm not suppose to until I see him!! Sooooooooo I gotta wait! 

Butterfly I'm leaving work soooon.. Hope you and everyone else has A WONDERFUL WEEKEND!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 28, 2003)

Think I've got a pinched nerve or pulled something in my lower back.  Didn't get to workout this weekend     Well, I suppose chasing my nieces around is a workout 

Also, I'm so bummed cause my engagement ring broke!!!  Looks like it needs to be reshaped and then saudered back together.  Wonder how much that's going to cost   Seems like there is always something coming up we have to spend money on that we didn't plan for... the lawn mower, now my ring...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh sorry to hear that BF, it is always something I swear.  But running after little kids is as much of if not more of a workout.


----------



## Nate (Jul 28, 2003)

hi everyone.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi Nate!  Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Nate (Jul 28, 2003)

i'm really bored over here...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh... where is here?


----------



## Nate (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Oh... where is here?



Central Massachusetts.

 

I got the day off from work today...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

me too, plus 6 more posts and I have been a major whore in the last two montths  LOL


----------



## Nate (Jul 28, 2003)

i used to be a manwhore but have since given it up.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 28, 2003)

You have the day off and you are bored???  Why don't you go to the gym?


----------



## Nate (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You have the day off and you are bored???  Why don't you go to the gym?



Already been there. 

I'm going golfing in an hour and a half but I've got nothin' to do until then.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

U made it SS!!!!! 1003 POST!!
you whore!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

Ouch.. a pinched nerve! I'm so sorry Ann, I know that hurts!! REST!!! 

That really sucks about your ring honey!!! I'm Sorrrrry!!!!!

Oh a happier note~~ THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR THE CARD U SENT ME!!!! That was a suprise  I like suprises!!! THANKS honey your sooooo sweet!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 28, 2003)

Glad you got it... I wanted it to be a surprise, that's why I didn't tell you!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

Thank you sooo much!! I was VERY Suprised!!!!  I'll give you the entire scene of how it happend~ Matt & I were sitting on his truck in the driveway (on the talegate) and I popped off to check the mail.. and there were only 2 things.. a card.. and some postcard from a church.. anyway.. And I just started smiling.. and matt was like "what are u smiling about, whos that from??" and I go "Butterfly, I mean Ann.. my friend from nasa ya know" (Thats how I describe u ) and he was like "Oh cool" AND I couldn't stop smiling.. I was excited!! Thanks so much! 

I feel a lot better.. I'm sore.. but not bad.. It feels like I have done 1000 crunches or something!! I do have a bruise below my belly button that hurts..but thats all!!
Thank you for asking 

how are u feeling?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

HEY ANN~ How long did u have to wait to workout????


----------



## butterfly (Jul 28, 2003)

Longer then I had to wait to have sex


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

REALLY?? Damn!! I guess thats why he said "light cardio".. only walking!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 28, 2003)

Well, at least he believes I'm real now 

You're welcome!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

I KNOW


----------



## lina (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi B!

Love the new avvy! You are sooooo beautiful!

Just read about your pinched nerve... hope you feel better!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

Hi Lina!  Glad to hear from you, it's been too long!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

*07/29/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: protein shake, 2 slices multi-grain toast
Meal 2: 1.5 cup ranch style beans
Meal 3: 5 oz chicken breast
Meal 4: pecans and peanuts, protein RTD
Meal 5: fish, hushpuppies

Water: 5 liters


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2003)

How is your nerve doing honey!!!????

Hope your getting better!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

It's better... probably at 85% now!

Think I'll go home now... later guys!


----------



## Momma2 (Jul 30, 2003)

Hope you get to feeling better. Sounds like you need to take a few days off, maybe load up the kids and drive down to the beach and relax. I assume there's still a beach in Galveston.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Momma2 *_
> Hope you get to feeling better. Sounds like you need to take a few days off, maybe load up the kids and drive down to the beach and relax. I assume there's still a beach in Galveston.


LOL... yeah the last hurricane didn't wash it away completely 

I think I need a break from my life period.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

well..u are going on vacation in a few short months....
all will be great!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

True... things will be fantastic if we can sell the house before then.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

wish I could help you w/ that.....


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

Me too


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

*07/30/02 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: protein shake, 2 slices multi-grain toast
Meal 2: pecans, half an Isopure RTD
Meal 3: 2 chicken fajitas, chips & queso
Meal 4: popcorn
Meal 5: protein shake

Water: 5 liters


----------



## Fade (Jul 30, 2003)

3:30 last night hehehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

how is your market? buyer / seller?
What is your agent doing to market your house?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

Buyers market!!!  Remember the price range is a big factor here... an average size home here is 2000-2500 sq ft and goes for $150-170K.  The house we are selling is 4200 sq ft and list price is $349K.  Much smaller group of buyers who can afford these houses.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

true...damn, you are going to have a bit of a wait to find that good buyer...
what is the agent doing to market your house?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

A bunch of the normal marketing stuff.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

*07/31/02 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: protein shake, 2 fish oil
Meal 2: peanuts, chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
Meal 3: pecans, EAS bar, 2 fish oil
Meal 4: popcorn 
Meal 5: 7oz lean beef, bun _*note to self, start eliminaing bread again*_

Water: 5 liters


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2003)

Butterfly You have abs!! Your tummy looks really good girl!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

No I don't, but thanks for trying to make me feel better


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

of course you do!
They're below your boobies..and above your......
well, you know...
and it looks nice...flat, tight....give yourself some credit, Ann....
You have been busitng ass, overcomeing things and making progress! Take the compliment!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2003)

YEAH!! WHAT BURNER SAID!!!! 
You look really Good!! I wasn't just saying that actually!!!!!!!! 

Your abs are flat, and tight like he said and you can see definition in them.. your doing great!!!! 

all my tummy lines are gone.. its just flat... I can't see my six pack anymore b/c I haven't worked my abs in like 6 wks.. sucks..  Its still flat.. but I want my lines back!!! Soo I have lots of work to do when I get back to working out!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

really cause i can see them and they are beggin to come out even more....how long have you been on this diet?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

I started Dec. 15, 2001 and worked my ass off until I got pregnant the 1st time in April 2002... misscarried... got pregnant again... miscarried in July 2002... and had gained back all I had lost because of the bed rest and surgeries.

Then in August 2002 I started back at the gym and TP worked with me to figure out a diet that I could do since I'm such a picky eater.  I started the Leg Challenge and really worked hard until Nov.2002.  

Then the Holidays came but I kept eating clean but did let myself enjoy some of the goodies that come with the season.

Jan-June 2003 I've been going to the gym sporadically but kept my diet fair and I've kept off all the fat and managed to lose more.

I've officially lost 20lbs of fat and 4 inches off my waist!!!

Now I'm totally committed to kickin ass to get in the best shape I can for Vegas!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

You are doing so great Ann!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

i concur


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Now I'm totally committed to kickin ass to get in the best shape I can for Vegas!!!



that's what we're talking about ... committment!  You go girl!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2003)

*08/01/03 NUTRITION*

Slept late til 10:30am Didn't get to work until 12:15pm Thank goodness I've got great bosses!!!

Meal 1: protein shake, 2 fish oil
Meal 2: Isopure RTD
Meal 3: 2 hot dogs
Meal 4: chicken fajitas, chips & queso, 3 margaritas, 4 Mike's Hard Lemonades

Water: 5 liters

Ordered Leptigen yesterday!  Can't wait to get started on it!  Hopefully I'll get it Mon. or Tues.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2003)

hey honey!! WoW your lucky you do have great bosses!!! That must have been nice sleeping in!!

I don't really understand what that Leptigen is??? I was wondering a lot if I should try it?? But don't know what it is!!! HElP!


----------



## Fade (Aug 1, 2003)

Anyone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe it helps keep your body from becoming catabolic during a cut. It also curbs your hunger.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Here is an excerpt from Par Deus on the basics of LeptiGen.



> LeptiGen II is designed to deceive one???s body into thinking it is being fed without necessitating the calories traditionally required to elicit the hormonal response typified by the fed state. The dieter can now bypass the detrimental effects of the starvation response???metabolic downregulation and a in plateau fat loss, increased loss of Lean Body Mass, surge in appetite, fatigue, etc.???without the implementation of frequent, and often progress-hindering, refeeds. While other supplements offer only to camouflage the secondary effects of dieting, LeptiGen II prevents the actual genesis of these obstacles through the manipulation of their hormonal source, before they can become a hindrance to the realization of one???s goals.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2003)

Gotta go to my shrink now... think I'm on the verge of losing what little of my sanity is left


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

Why do you say that BF?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Anyone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe it helps keep your body from becoming catabolic during a cut. It also curbs your hunger.



Thank you Fade!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2003)

Butterfly WHAT IS WRONG?????


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2003)

THANK YOU JODI!!! That helps me a lot!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 2, 2003)

*08/02/03 NUTRITION*

Slept late til 5:30pm!!!  We couldn't believe we slept that late!!!

Meal 1: Myoplex RTD, 2 fish oil
Meal 2: chicken fajitas, chips & queso

Water: 4 liters


----------



## Stacey (Aug 4, 2003)

GOOD LORD!!!!! You guys slept LATE!! Were all up real late saturday night???? WoW! 

Hope u have a good Monday!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

*08/04/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Protein shake, 2 fish oil, pecans
Meal 2: chicken breast, 1 cup corn
Meal 3: Myoplex RTD, chicken breast
Meal 4: 1.5 cup pasta
Meal 5: popcorn

Water: 5 liters


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> GOOD LORD!!!!! You guys slept LATE!! Were all up real late saturday night???? WoW!
> 
> Hope u have a good Monday!


Friday night we went to some friend's house and hung out but went to bed aroun 2am.  I guess cause we were both needing sleep and there were no kids in the house to wake us up that we just kept sleeping!  Felt so good but it did cut our day really short!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey girl!! How are you today??


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

MORNING BF


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey you two!  I'm doing ok... John just left to go get Cory from my brother's... it's been so quite with no kids around!

Stacey - you and Matt talk about the baby thing anymore???


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey honey!

Ya and Matt wants to still wait 2 years, and I'm just going with it.. I'm not going to force him if hes not ready! It does suck soooo much though!! We will just have to chance it!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

That's too bad... I wonder if he realizes the severity of your condition 

How long have you been married now?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey honey!
> 
> Ya and Matt wants to still wait 2 years, and I'm just going with it.. I'm not going to force him if hes not ready! It does suck soooo much though!! We will just have to chance it!!!



I know it might seem awkward for me to comment on this, but having a lot of personal experience in this area, I can't help myself. (and Stacey, you know my deal...I think)

Tell him if he waits for two years he will regret it terribly......That, and if he doesn't treat you right, I'll kick his butt.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

Butterfly We have been married for a year and 5 months! 

DaMayor~ Honey I'm glad you commented!! You and I have discussed this sooo Please I would love for advice from you also babe!  Thank you!!!
Its sooo hard to even TALK to Matt about this!! At first it was easy.. but now he just gets all bitchy and wants the subject changed asap.. a baby is not an option in his eyes... he thinks I'll be fine in 2 yrs. AND I Know that its a mistake and that I am going to have a HARD Time geting preggo!!!! but he won't discuss it anymore.. every time I mention it we get in a fight!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

Man I want to kick some sense into that boy!!! 

Is there anyone like your mom, his mom, your doctor that can explain to him how serious this is???  He's in denial and needs someone to wake him up!!!

1yr 5mos... that means you only have 7mos to go before the 2yr mark and y'all can get pregnant


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Butterfly We have been married for a year and 5 months!
> 
> DaMayor~ Honey I'm glad you commented!! You and I have discussed this sooo Please I would love for advice from you also babe!  Thank you!!!
> Its sooo hard to even TALK to Matt about this!! At first it was easy.. but now he just gets all bitchy and wants the subject changed asap.. a baby is not an option in his eyes... he thinks I'll be fine in 2 yrs. AND I Know that its a mistake and that I am going to have a HARD Time geting preggo!!!! but he won't discuss it anymore.. every time I mention it we get in a fight!



Well, we men have a tendency to get defensive when we don't know how to handle a situation....that's normal I guess.
He's probably worried for you, and frustrated, and angry, and maybe even a little scared. This sort of situation is rough because most guys are used to a certain level of control.....and in this case he might feel a little helpless. Just hang in there, let yourselves off the hook a little, have a little faith.....it will work out.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

Thank you Butterfly!!!!!!!!!! Hes Sooo Retarded on this subject!! His Mom is head nurse/over all of the others in Labor and delivery and knows all about this .. and shes not even helping me.. she told him to (remember.. I don't like her much) she told him to tell me to get a 2nd opinion.. Well I don't want to. I Trust my dr!! He specializes in this!! I had another Gyno a few yrs ago who told me my cramps were nothing.. and thats when I was referred to him!!  He WiLL NOT LISTEN!! All He keeps saying is "Get a second opinion" BUT HELLO.. They can't see endometriosis in an office visit.. thats only found through surgery! So I don't know how I would even get a 2nd opinion!! ya know? 

Do you know how long hes been saying "2 years"
I think its like only a few months away by now to when we should have started!! He said lets wait 2 years when we got married..well hello!!
See all this goes up in smoke w/ him.. and I hate fighting..soo I deal with it alone now..and Just PRAY that I will get pregnant W/o Fertiltiy drugs!!! Its Frustrating!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

Thank you Damayor!!!  
But you know hes total opposite.. hes totally careless about this entire deal.. hes not worried at all about it!! I know!! He thinks its not a big deal.. not matter how serious I tell him.. I even printed out a 5 page thing off the internet for him to read about Endometreiosis. He said he read it, but I didn't finish it.. whatever!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

Why don't you take a copy of your chart including the results from your surgery and go to another doc and get that 2nd opinion.  It might be the only thing to convince him!

Worth a try!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thank you Damayor!!!
> But you know hes total opposite.. hes totally careless about this entire deal.. hes not worried at all about it!! I know!! He thinks its not a big deal.. not matter how serious I tell him.. I even printed out a 5 page thing off the internet for him to read about Endometreiosis. He said he read it, but I didn't finish it.. whatever!!!!



Sounds like denial to me. (We fellahs can play opossum too) I'll tell ya what, instead of me kicking his butt, I'll sick my _wife_ on him. After a little sermon of " been there, done that, buster!", _he_ might be the one taking fertility meds! 
I can't believe his mother isn't more supportive. Then again, if she's a head nurse, it probably means she's been in the business for a while.....might be a little desensitized.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Why don't you take a copy of your chart including the results from your surgery and go to another doc and get that 2nd opinion.  It might be the only thing to convince him!
> 
> Worth a try!



Thats Exactly what my mom said to do also!! I am going to ask my dr. on Thursday (my post-op appt) for my stuff! But I'm going to ASSURE Him that I love him and will not go to another dr. That this is for My husband and my mother in law.. sooo we stay SANE!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Sounds like denial to me. (We fellahs can play opossum too) I'll tell ya what, instead of me kicking his butt, I'll sick my _wife_ on him. After a little sermon of " been there, done that, buster!", _he_ might be the one taking fertility meds!
> I can't believe his mother isn't more supportive. Then again, if she's a head nurse, it probably means she's been in the business for a while.....might be a little desensitized.



LMAO at you!!! Yeah that would be funny~ Put your wife on him!
So u think hes just in Denial?? I don't know? Usually I read him pretty good.. he carries his emotions on his sleeves..!!

I know I can't believe his mom is on his side....whatever!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

sorry Butterfly for cluttering up your journal with all this!!

Thank you Butterfly & Damayor for listening to me whine!! 

Your the best!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> LMAO at you!!! Yeah that would be funny~ Put your wife on him!
> So u think hes just in Denial?? I don't know? Usually I read him pretty good.. he carries his emotions on his sleeves..!!
> 
> I know I can't believe his mom is on his side....whatever!!



You know him best, I'm just speculating.

Please don't make it an issue of "sides"....that's a bad trap to fall into. It's all 50/50, babe.... 

Hey B, I too appologize for babbling up your journal.......I'll go post something in mine now....need to do a LeptiGen bowel update, or something.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

cluttering???  this is NOT clutter!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

Remember when I was telling you guys that 2 of best friends who happen to be my co-workers are pregnant???  Well, one is having a boy and the other a girl... I'm very happy for them!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

and did they pop yet  
thats great to hear bf.
we want pics too.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

Great for them!  Kind of hard for me...

I'm sure I'll be getting tons of pics come Jan 04


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Remember when I was telling you guys that 2 of best friends who happen to be my co-workers are pregnant???  Well, one is having a boy and the other a girl... I'm very happy for them!



Thats so neat girl!!!  Do you hear a lot of baby talk at work? 

Thanks for saying this isn't clutter! I think I got a lot of my chest!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Do you hear a lot of baby talk at work?


Too much 



> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thanks for saying this isn't clutter! I think I got a lot of my chest!!


Good!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

OH GIRL I HEAR YA ON THAT ONE!!!!! It makes me sooo sad too.. I'm sorry Ann!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks Stacey, I know you understand!!!

I can't focus... think I'll go home and see my guys!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

Your welcome!! I do understand!!

Ya Go Home girlie!! Hope you have a great night with all your cuties!!!! 
I'm Headed out too!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

*08/05/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Protein shake, 2 slices ww toast, 2 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 2: 2 chicken breast, .5 Isopure RTD
Meal 3: pecans, .5 Isopure RTD, 2 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 4: myoplex RTD
Meal 5: went with fish, 1 r-ala

Water: 5 liters

Cal: 1434
Prot: 202 = 55%
Fat: 51 = 32%
Carbs: 54 = 13%


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2003)

HEY HONEY! how are you doing today??

Whats r-ala???


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

it is glucorel ala, a more potent form of alpha lipoic acid, i am assuming bf found through 1fast400.com  

Morning gals


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

You are right SS!  TP recommended I take it, can't remember exactly what it's for though


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

*08/06/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Protein shake, 1 tbls PB, 2 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken breast, carrots
Meal 3: 1.5 cup ranch style beans, 2 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 4: myoplex RTD
Meal 5: , 1 r-ala

Water: 5 liters

Cal: 
Prot: = %
Fat: = %
Carbs: = %


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

it is used to help your body absorb and use the carbs in your muscles as fuel   and the r version has less bloating side effects


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> it is glucorel ala, a more potent form of alpha lipoic acid, i am assuming bf found through 1fast400.com
> 
> Morning gals



COOOL THANKS GIRL!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

not a problemo hottie


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2003)

sooooo Annn..Do I need this too??


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

Certainly can't think of a reason why you shouldn't take it... it is a ww.1fast400.com product and you can get it there, too.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

Got more fish oil tabs today so I'll be upping that to 3pills, 3xday


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

Cramps aren't as bad today... going to try to go to the gym tonight.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

sorry bf i was on the phone. thanks for the talk. i  you  talk soon


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

ANYtime doll!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

Morning everyone hope all are feeling better, i am ok, off to cardio


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2003)

I took the day off today... needed to take Cory school clothes shopping and run errands... very relaxing!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

You deserved it.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks for saying so!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 9, 2003)

Starting the Leptigen today... will let you know how it goes!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 10, 2003)

*08/10/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure shake, 4 eggs, 3 fish oil, 3 fat burners, 1 r-ala

Pre-workout: 10 fl oz Isopure RTD
Post-workout: 10 fl oz Isopure RTD

Meal 2: Myoplex RTD, 2 slices cheese
Meal 3: 7 oz steak
Meal 4: chips and queso

Water: 4 liters


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 10, 2003)

how many mg's are your ala pills?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 10, 2003)

100mg... I take 1, 3xday


----------



## butterfly (Aug 10, 2003)

*WORKOUT - 08/10/03*

Chest, Shoulders, Tris
_wt x reps_

BB Bench
65x12 (warm-up)
65x12
75x11
75x8

Incline DB Press
20x10
20x10
20x10

Side Lat Raises
15x15
20x12
20x10

Upright Rows
30x14
40x12
40x11

Skull Crushes
20x15
20x12
20x6

Push Downs
30x12
30x8
30x6

Forearm Curl
20x10
20x12
20x12

Knee Raises
4 sets 15
2 sets 40 mid
2 sets 50 upper
1 set 20 side


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey BF!
Wow! What a workout!
hey...do you do any pressing movements for delts?
Your bench weights are nice!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 100mg... I take 1, 3xday



you should be taking 200mg 20 min before your carb meals only.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

*08/11/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure shake, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala, 1 tsp Leptigen
Meal 2: 3 oz chicken breast, peanuts
Crystal Light w/ 2 tsp Leptigen also 2 fish oil, 3 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 3: 5 oz chicken breast, Myoplex RTD
Snack: carrots
Meal 4: 7 oz lean beef, bun

Well I totally blew this great day... went to the grocery store to get some more Crystal Light and bought a box of Milk Duds!  Why do I keep doing this to myself???  I'm really pissed 

Had trouble falling asleep last night, just wasn't tired 

Water: 5 liters


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey BF - I think your ready for Vegas.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

i know shes ready 
now we want pics damnit


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Yeah, I'm with J'bo, we want pics of this Texan hottie


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks guys but let's wait for the Vegas pics


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Awww, do we haaave to??


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

It's only 68 days away


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

68 days?

Anne time for a diet change soon.
How are you feeling?
Feel like your progressing?
Hungry?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2003)

*08/12/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure shake, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala, 1 tsp Leptigen
Meal 2: 3 oz chicken breast, peanuts
Crystal Light w/ 2 tsp Leptigen also 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala, forgot I was out of fat burners here at work  Going to get an extra bottle to keep here.
Meal 3: 5 oz chicken breast
Pre-workout: 2 fat burners, Myoplex RTD
Post-workout: Isopure RTD w/ glutamine, 2 r-ala
Meal 4: plain hamburger w/ cheese, french fries

Water: 5 liters

Yesterday was my first full day of taking the Leptigen.  When it came time to go to sleep I just wasn't tired so I didn't fall asleep until 1am or so.  Had trouble waking up this morning, but so far I feel pretty good today.

Head hurts a little this afternoon, but headaches are no stranger to me.  I do feel unusually alert!

Was really tired after my workout.  Still had trouble falling asleep, but that is not unusual. 

Total:   1712    
Fat: 63  33% 
Carbs: 136  30% 
Protein: 163  38%


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

Butterfly, just an fyi, the first few days I had some abdominal cramping and bloating from the Leptigen but it went away and Life has never been better!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info Jodi, I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2003)

*08/13/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure shake, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala, 1 tsp Leptigen, I also take a multi-vitamin every morning but I'm just going to list the sups.
Meal 2: 3 oz chicken breast, 1 oz pecans
Crystal Light w/ 2 tsp Leptigen also 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala, 2 fat burners
Meal 3: 5 oz chicken breast, Myoplex RTD
Meal 4: 7 oz lean beef, bun

Water: 5 liters


No workout for me tonight... too sore and tired.  Had trouble waking up again this morning.

Have been a little bloated too.

Feeling tired this afternoon.

I am so sore!  My legs are killing me!!! 


Total:   1720    
Fat: 76  39% 
Carbs: 40  8% 
Protein: 236  53%


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2003)

*WORKOUT - 08/12/03*

Legs & Calves
_wt x reps_

Squats
95x10 (warm-up)
115x12
135x12
155x10
135x8

1 1/4 Lying Leg Curls
70x11
70x11
70x7
70x8

Leg Extensions
80x15
80x14
80x15
80x12

Donkey Raises
100x8
100x10
100x9

Standing Calf Raises
55x8
55x11


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2003)

*08/14/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure shake, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala, 2 tsp Leptigen
Snack: carrots
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken breast, 1 oz peanuts
Crystal Light w/ 2 tsp Leptigen also 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala, 2 fat burners
Meal 3: 2/3 bag popcorn, Myoplex RTD
Meal 4: fish

Water: 5 liters


I'll say it again, I am so freakin' sore!!!  My legs are killing me!!!

No bloating so far today.

I was reading DM's journal about his increase in the amts he is lifting and it occured to me that I felt really strong on leg night the other day.  I'm going to make sure I note any inceases from now on.

Bloated in the evening.  Very tired and sore.

Total:   1703    
Fat: 80  42% 
Carbs: 78  15% 
Protein: 184  43%


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

I just wanted to come here and say BF that you and Fade inspire me to never settle for anything less than the two if you have. Soulmates, Friends and Lovers. Thank you


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi Butterfly.  You're doing really well!   

I've been meaning to ask you...did you ever try the liquid clenbutrx you were asking about awhile back?


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 14, 2003)

What is this leptigen everyone is trying, and have you seen any major changes since you started, just wondering if I should give it a try? I read all the links still confused
Thanks


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey Momma!!!  Here's something Twinpeak wrote up on the Leptigen.



> I'll just restate it in as simple terms as possible.
> 
> 1) A caloric deficit is perceived as starvation, causing among other things leptin levels to fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks, will read more at advant labs, have you noticed any changes?
Where do you get this?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi Butterfly.  You're doing really well!
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you...did you ever try the liquid clenbutrx you were asking about awhile back?


Thanks NG!!!

I tasted a little dap of it and it is so nasty tasting that I gave it to my hubby.  He's used to liquid sups and doesn't mind.  He says he can really feel it getting into his system and gets a good energy boost if taken right before a workout.

I stick with the pill form which is working great for me


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Momma2 *_
> Thanks, will read more at advant labs, have you noticed any changes?
> Where do you get this?


You can buy it off the Avant Lab website.

The most noticeable thing is the total lack of cravings and feeling hungry.  I literally have to make myself eat.

You are more then welcome to follow my journal... I'm making a big effort to record everything.


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 14, 2003)

Your doing a great job of recording things, I'm thinking about trying it also, I don't really get food cravings or hungry, but I do want to speed up the weight lose a little more. 
We'll see.
Thanks,
I'll be following your progress.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2003)

Sure glad I had those carbs... been moving stuff and I'm pooped!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

I just had to say hello BF you are doing awesome babe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 15, 2003)

Moving stuff -  does this mean you sold the house?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

No, haven't sold the other house  

It's hard going to a house literally half the size and we still have so much stuff I have no idea what to do with.  But we must get it out of the house so it'll show better and hopefully sell.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

*08/15/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure shake, 3 fish oil, 3 fat burners, 1 r-ala, 1 tbls Leptigen
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken breast, 1 oz pecans
Crystal Light w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala, 2 fat burners
Meal 3: popcorn

Pre-workout: Myoplex RTD
Post-workout: water & a brownie 

Meal 4: cheeseburger

Water: 5 liters


Totally bloated this morning, YUK!  Legs are _still_ sore.

We went to pick up Cory from a pool party after working out last night and ended up staying and talking... they had brownies with chocolate chips in them...oohh... I couldn't resist and had one!

Started out feeling strong in my workout but felt tired.  By the time I got to cable rows I was wiped out!


Total:   2061    
Fat: 101  43% 
Carbs: 137  23% 
Protein: 182  34% 

Wow, that's way too much crappy stuff in one day


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

Yuck.. I hate being bloated!! Sorrrry babe!!

Man I can't believe your AWESOME, Beautiful home has not sold yet.. thats just nuts!!

I bet you are wiped out from moving!! That totally drains me!

Whatcha doing this weekend??


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Whatcha doing this weekend??


Moving  

I set a goal for us to be completely moved out by Sunday night.  We want to have a moving sale next weekend.

What r u doin?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

uggg fun!! But you sure will be HAPPY when its all done!!!

 a moving sale will be good!!! $$$$$$


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

I sure hope we make some $$, we sure need it!!!


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks guys but let's wait for the Vegas pics



NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW!!

Im sure Fade's got some..


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW!!
> 
> Im sure Fade's got some..


Yeah, but they are old and I'm fat in them 

You are welcome to check out these pics
http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi BF, just ate my cheat meal and I am getting so sleepy now.    So I had to come by and say hello


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

Ann you are far from fat dear  i think your one sexy momma


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2003)

Totally agree w/ J'Bo~~ you are NOT Fat!!!!

Ann You are Very Hot & sexy!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 16, 2003)

*WORKOUT - 08/15/03*

Back, Bi's
_wt x reps_

Bentover Rows
50x10
60x10
60x10

One-Arm DB Rows
20x15
30x11
30x10

Pull Downs
70x11
60x12
70x8

Cable Rows
90x10
90x8
90x7

BB Curl
30x12
40x10


----------



## butterfly (Aug 16, 2003)

*08/16/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure shake, 3 fish oil, 3 fat burners, 1 r-ala, 1 tbls Leptigen
Meal 2: 2 eggs, ww toast, half belgian waffle
Crystal Light w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala, 2 fat burners
Meal 3: ranch style beans
Meal 4: Myoplex RTD
Meal 5: Popcorn
Pre-workout:
Post-workout: 

Water: 5 liters


Only slightly bloated this morning.  Legs aremuch better but that spot on my lower back is killing me again, think I aggrevated it with the bentover rows last night.

Total:   1008    
Fat: 44  38% 
Carbs: 81  27% 
Protein: 89  34%


----------



## butterfly (Aug 17, 2003)

*08/17/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: 4 eggs, Isopure shake, 3 fish oil, 3 fat burners, 1 r-ala, 1 tbls Leptigen
Meal 2: Cheez-its, 1 r-ala
Meal 3: chicken breast, MyoplexRTD
Meal 4: 2 artichoke

Water: 5 liters

Did not sleep well last night at all.  Everytime I'd fall asleep I'd wake right back up.  Finally about 4:30am I took a sleeping pill and took a warm bath and fell asleep about 6am.  Slightly bloated this morning.

Felt like crap this afternoon... don't know what's going on 

Total:   1571    
Fat: 57  32% 
Carbs: 95  20% 
Protein: 194  48%


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey~ hope your feeling better today girl!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey girl~~ Sorry about Fade!!! Are  u at home taking care of him??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 18, 2003)

Hiya BF, 

You should be taking the leptigen II between meals not with them. I noticed you've been having it with your first meal. It might not be working as well as it should.

Hope your feeling better.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

heya hun, just wanted to come over and sy hello and hope you and your hotty hubby are doing allright


----------



## butterfly (Aug 18, 2003)

*08/18/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: EAS bar, Crystal Light w/1 tbls Leptigen, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 2: chicken fajitas, chips & queso
Meal 3: cheez-its
Meal 4: MyoplexRTD, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala

Water: 3 liters

Did not sleep well last night again.  Slept late and then took John to the doctor.

Total:   1324    
Fat: 46  32% 
Carbs: 123  36% 
Protein: 106  32%


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Hiya BF,
> 
> You should be taking the leptigen II between meals not with them. I noticed you've been having it with your first meal. It might not be working as well as it should.
> ...


I have to put the Leptigen in something... a shake, crystal light, etc.

I don't really consider a shake a meal.

Thanks for checking on me!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2003)

how are ya honey????


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

hey girlies hope you both are having good days


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey Stacey and SS!!!

Thanks for checking in on me!  It really means alot


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2003)

*08/19/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure shake w/1 tbls Leptigen, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 2: 2 chicken breast
Meal 3: Crystal Light w/1 tbls Leptigen, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 4: Cheez-its

Water: 5 liters

Slept much better last night!!!  Really tired right now though, had to get up at 7am to take John to the doc.  Then we went and got his crutches, got his meds, went to the grocery store, then in to work at noon and I'm just about to leave at 8:30pm 

I really need to eat more, I'm just never hungry anymore 

Won't be around IM much the next few days... we have some visitors coming tomorrow and then I'm giving training on Thurs.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

WHAT THE HECK ARE CHEEZ-its? did i put those on your diet


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

lol j'bo caught you  LOL     I am laughing now


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I have to put the Leptigen in something... a shake, crystal light, etc.
> 
> I don't really consider a shake a meal.
> ...



I've found that Crystal Light, the Raspberry Ice seems to do the best for me. 

I consider the shake a meal because it has enough calories. And otherwise you'd only be having like 2 meals a day.  

Hope your doing well and get some good rest these next few nights. 

And hope Fade is doing well.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> WHAT THE HECK ARE CHEEZ-its? did i put those on your diet


They are baked little crackers, I was working late and needed to eat something  http://kellogg.marketlocator.com/ke...BBB13C28E7DD35F986256A9A005143F9?opendocument


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

oh bf...ok i will forgive you the three times you ate them...if you need to cheat have those mini tuna tins that are flavored and put them on crispey minis..mmmmmmmm


----------



## butterfly (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I've found that Crystal Light, the Raspberry Ice seems to do the best for me.
> 
> I consider the shake a meal because it has enough calories. And otherwise you'd only be having like 2 meals a day.
> ...


I haven't tried the Raspberry Ice yet I want to though, I guess if I don't like it John will drink them cause he loves raspberry.  The lemonade works great too!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 20, 2003)

*08/20/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure shake w/1 tbls Leptigen, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 2: chicken breast
Meal 3: Crystal Light w/1 tbls Leptigen, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 4: EAS bar
Meal 5: 8 oz fish

Water: 5 liters

Slept well last night... it's been an exhausting week so far.
 
Total:   1104    
Fat: 34  27% 
Carbs: 51  18% 
Protein: 151  55%


----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2003)

*08/21/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure shake w/1 tbls Leptigen, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 2: 1 hot dog, coke to sooth my sore throat
Meal 3: EAS bar 
Meal 4: Crystal Light w/1 tbls Leptigen, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 5: 6 oz lean beef, bun, 1 cup popcorn

Water: 4 liters

Slept ok last night... woke up with a sore throat.  Bloated today too.

I so feel like crap today 
 
Total:   1520    
Fat: 62  37% 
Carbs: 132  33% 
Protein: 116  30%


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

morning gorgeous, hope you are feeling better today hun


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey honey, I hope you start feeling better soooooon!!!!!!
Take care of yourself!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks ladies!

My throat is super sore today but I slept sooo good last night!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

good to hear babe


----------



## butterfly (Aug 25, 2003)

Diet sucked this this weekend.  Mainly cause I was sick and didn't eat much of anything.  Back hurts again, same spot, must have aggrevated it moving stuff this weekend.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Butterfly, I was wondering where you've been.  I hope your feeling better.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks for checking on me Jodi 

I'm ok, just really really busy right now.  The logistics of my day are alot more complicated now since John broke his leg.  He hasn't really tried to drive with his left foot yet so I still have to drive him everywhere and run all the errands.

My IBS has been acting up too   I know I have your sympathy 

How's you job hunt going?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2003)

Ughh, you sure do, I've had a rough few days myself 

Sounds like youv'e been a busy girl.  I hope John is feeling better and heals quickly.

I had an interview last week so I suppose to hear back sometime this week.  *crossing fingerss*

Have you rescheduled your tickets for Vegas yet?

Have a good day!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi honey, how are you doing today??
Hopefully things will start going smoother for you..
I hope John gets well fast!!

Take care sweetie!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

*08/27/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure shake w/1 tbl Leptigen, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken breast, 1/3 cup ranch style beans
Meal 3: coke, pecans
Crystal Light w/1 tbls Leptigen, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 4: EAS bar
Meal 5: 6oz lean beef, bun

Water: 5 liters

Still feel like crap... it's a combination of things; back hurts, stomach hurts, sinuses, got a rash on my neck   I'm feeling better this afternoon though.
 
Total:   1369    
Fat: 42  28% 
Carbs: 96  27% 
Protein: 152  45%


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Have you rescheduled your tickets for Vegas yet?


I don't think we'll have to now!!!  John was in class last night and the dept head came in and said they needed one more person for their online classes so he got everything switched!!!

I'm SOOOO happy!  I _really_ need to get away from everything here for awhile!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't think we'll have to now!!!  John was in class last night and the dept head came in and said they needed one more person for their online classes so he got everything switched!!!
> 
> I'm SOOOO happy!  I _really_ need to get away from everything here for awhile!!!


  I'm happy tooo!  We will have fun


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

Had to pop over and say hello BF, take this long weekend and relax and have some fun, sounds like you definitely deserve some R&R


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey SS!  

You still doing that comp instead of coming to Vegas???


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm happy tooo!  We will have fun


Absolutely!

Have you checked out the "itinerary" lately???  I'd love some more input from you, especially for day activities.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes and I am actually getting excited, thanks to some modifications from J I have had some great result in the last weeek or two    But if J goes she will party it up for me.  I am sad to be missing but I will try to make it next year for


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

Well we will definitely be celebrating your accomplishment and sending happy thoughts your way!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

thanks hun    are you working late tonight???


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes   Trying to make up some hours I've missed cause I had to take care of John 

What are you up to?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

working, or trying to, haead isn't into it, I am leaving at 8pm to head to the airport to go see Darren.  So my brain is thinking about leaving and what I need to do, and I went tanning and I never or rarely tan my face, only to get a little color and now I got a little too much color and had eyebrows waxed on top of that, yowsers  LOL    How is John doing??


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

I had my brows done last night too!!!  It can be a little tender after.

So cool you get to see him!  Are you staying through Mon night?

John is John


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

I am making a very liong weekend of the trip, IZ am coming back Tuesday morning    He is so cute, he did grocery shopping frmo my list of foods I can eat per J'bo's menu for me    And we are going to San Fran I have never been so we are going and doing the tourist thing and then going out to the bars and clubbing that night.  I am so pumped, will take tons of pictures


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

Ya you better take pics!!!  And I'll be here to resize them all for you when you get back 

That IS so cute, buying special foods just for you


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

Oh yeah    Thank you BF    I want out of here so bad, I am so antsy it is not even funny.  Time is going SO SLOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't think we'll have to now!!!  John was in class last night and the dept head came in and said they needed one more person for their online classes so he got everything switched!!!
> 
> I'm SOOOO happy!  I _really_ need to get away from everything here for awhile!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

I bet you're antsy SS!!!

NT - Time to start planning the outfits again


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

ummm yep!  We have the Halloween party in Vegas to buy/make for, then when the following Friday, the big local rock station here is holding their yearly Halloween party, so we have to definitely have some crazy costumes.

I read that you guys might be making the whole wekk    Is that still the case?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey Girl!! I just put my Before pictures in the mail for ya! Yeah..
I hate them though..   
They sure are an EyeOpener to what I NEED to do!!!!!!

When u post them, can ya put them in my journal...thanks sweetie~ Your sooo awesome!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 28, 2003)

Yes, we are going to Vegas for the whole week!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2003)

*WORKOUT - 08/28/03*

Back
_wt x reps_

One-Arm DB Rows
25x15
25x15
25x15

Pull Downs
-Front
60x12
70x11
70x10
-Back
60x10
70x10

Cable Rows
90x9
80x12
80x10


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2003)

HEY Honey~ Got any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Fade (Aug 29, 2003)

No...because I'm still broken.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 1, 2003)

Sorrrrry Fade! 
Hey your honey should have my pics..tell her to put them in my journal..not the members whenever she does em'.. thanks!

Its a RAINY weekend here huh guys!! But our grass does need it! hope you guys are having fun anyway!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

*09/02/03 NUTRITION*

Meal 1: Isopure shake w/1 tbls Leptigen, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 2: 2 slices ww toast, oj
Crystal Light w/1 tbls Leptigen, 3 fish oil, 2 fat burners, 1 r-ala
Meal 4: 
Meal 5: 

Water: 5 liters

OK ENOUGH of the crap!!!  I've got 7 weeks til Vegas and a long way to go yet!

Health: lower left back is hurting again, can hardly sit in car to drive, going to doc this afternoon.  Also, the poison sumac rash is still spreading, very itchy!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey B ... like with anyone, you always see more that needs changing that most others.  I think you're looking pretty fantastic.  

And Vegas is fast approaching ... only 45 days left.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

ohhh honey sorry you have poison ivy-or something like that. You must be miserable!!!! Sorrrrry! 

How was the weekend?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

Heya BF    How are you doing, good weekend????


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey guys!  Weekend was nice and relaxing!!!  My baby bro came to town and hung out for awhile... he just back from the jungle a couple weeks ago... got some more stuff unpacked and put away, too.

It rained most of the weekend cause of tropical storm Grace but that just gave me the excuse to lay around and rest


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Hey B ... like with anyone, you always see more that needs changing that most others.  I think you're looking pretty fantastic.
> 
> And Vegas is fast approaching ... only 45 days left.


So true NT!!!  I'm going to the doc today about my back and the rash, hopefully he'll figure out why it's hurting so much and can give me something to fix it.  I think the only thing I could do in the gym right now would be arms/shoulders... maybe   At least I can get my diet under control


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

Well I am so glad you got to relax hun    Those can be the best weekends.  How is John doing?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2003)

He got his hard cast today... it's purple   He's still awefully crabby  but is trying to work on it.  He really likes his classes!!!  Which I'm so happy about!  If all goes according to plan, he should have a job as a Pharmacy Technician by April!  Then he'll start working on the pre-requisites he needs so apply to Pharmacy school.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

Oh that is so exciting to hear.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2003)

Thats awesome to hear about John!!!! yeah!!!!!!!!!!

Good Luck at the Dr. sweetie-- I hope he finds out whats wrong with your back!

I'm glad you had a nice relaxing weekend..I was out driving everywhere in all that nasty rain..and I HATE driving in the rain w/ my camaro..its TOO Low! I'm ready for an SUV!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Thank you Ann SOOO MUCH For doing my pictures for me!!!! Your Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> He got his hard cast today... it's purple   He's still awefully crabby  but is trying to work on it.  He really likes his classes!!!  Which I'm so happy about!  If all goes according to plan, he should have a job as a Pharmacy Technician by April!  Then he'll start working on the pre-requisites he needs so apply to Pharmacy school.



Did you say he's doing these classes online?

Does he have any other schooling?

I think that would be an interesting profession ... I'm looking for a change myself.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thank you Ann SOOO MUCH For doing my pictures for me!!!! Your Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Anything for a friend


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

how are you doing today BF????  Feeling any better, did you go to the Doc yet??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Did you say he's doing these classes online?
> 
> Does he have any other schooling?
> ...


Our local community college offers many certificate programs and Pharmacy Technician is just one of them!  He's taking 4 classes online but has to go to the college on Tuesdays for a lab.  He seems to be really enjoying the classes so far


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> how are you doing today BF????  Feeling any better, did you go to the Doc yet??


I'm ok.  I'm here.

Doc gave me a muscle relaxer, anti-inflamatory, pain pills, cream for my rash and a steroid shot   I was feeling pretty loopy last night 

I'm so glad John is learning about all these meds... he told me I shouldn't take the Darvocet (pain pills) and Ambien (sleeping pills) together... can't remember exactly why though  something about they both suppress the respiratory system.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

That is awesome John is loving everything and actually retaining everything.    I hope they figure out things so you don't have to be one medsmuch.  WOuld rather feel good all the time then part of the time and part of the time feel loopy.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2003)

I decided to take a little break from all the sups (except for protein shakes) for the rest of this week to see if there is a change in the way I feel.

Some of the meds I'm on cause drowsiness and I sure am, esp w/out the fat burners


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Anything for a friend


 awww thank you soooo much honey!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

WoW Thats a lot of medicine!!!! I bet you were loopy last night! So did they figure out whats wrong?
I hope you get well fast girl!!
Thats awesome that John is learning so much..and liking it.. and able to help you already!! Great!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh and thank you for making me an avi..its perfect!! Now I get to see Cody all the time!!  Your the best!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Oh and thank you for making me an avi..its perfect!! Now I get to see Cody all the time!!  Your the best!


No problem!  I thought you'd like that one


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2003)

LOVE IT!!!! THANK YOU!! 

How ya feeling over there??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2003)

What a day!  Woke up feeling like crap... what else is new  ... call in to work and told them I wouldn't be in until the afternoon... and went back to sleep.

Now I'm at work... I've got to finish a doc for a mtg tomorrow and I can't seem to focus  so I thought I'd take a break and see what was up here.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

not much here, just working still   need school to start now, not monday.  half days go by so much faster.  i HAVE BEEN DOING SOME READING OVER AT AVANT AND saw your post about clenbuterx, did you ever get a sufficient answer??  Do you use any of their products???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2003)

I've been taking the clenbuterx for 3-4 months now and I love it!  I think Leslie takes it too.

I'm so glad John finally started his classes.  I'm going to take 2 more online classes myself but they don't start until Sept 17th... oh crap, that reminds me that I need to register for them


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

do you cycle the clenbuterx???  And what dosages does John take???  I am just wondering if mine is enough...I will ask Leslie also, just little ole impateint me questinoing everything  LOL

I know I am so looking forward to school, I love it and hate it at the same time, plus starting fall will be rough, luckily only working three days a week.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2003)

TP told me there wasn't any need for me to cycle it.  I take 2, 2x day.  

When John was using the pill form he'd take 3 in the mornings only and the liquid he took 20 mins before a workout... he liked the pump it gave him!

What are you taking this semester?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

I am taking itermediate accounting, the 300 level stuff, biology, I HATE SCIENCE, and some core stuff.  The bio combined with accounting is going to suck!!!

I was just curioous cause I do liquid at 2ml two times a day.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi butterfly!  
Hope you wake up feeling better today!!!

I can't seem to focus at work either lately..can't imagine why!?!


----------



## Momma2 (Sep 5, 2003)

Hope you get to feeling better, what was wrong with your back?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Momma2 *_
> Hope you get to feeling better, what was wrong with your back?


Thanks!  I hurt it several months ago doing deadlifts... it got better... but we've been doing alot of packing and carrying heavy stuff around and we had a moving sale... all that must have aggrevated the injury


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I am taking itermediate accounting, the 300 level stuff, biology, I HATE SCIENCE, and some core stuff.  The bio combined with accounting is going to suck!!!
> 
> I was just curioous cause I do liquid at 2ml two times a day.


Accounting I liked, just kind of boring.  Biology I hate, too!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

well i am hoping you feel better BF, and having a better day at work


----------



## butterfly (Sep 8, 2003)

Had a nice, lazy, relaxing weekend   Rented a bunch of movies... went to our dinner club Sat night which was a lot of fun and laid around most of Sun.

Monday mornings suck though


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

Did you two buy tickets to the ladies fitness comp in Vegas?  Are you going to the finals or prelims?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey girl!! How are ya?

Sounds like you had a great weekend!! 
Mine was real relaxing tooooo! 

have a great day~


----------



## butterfly (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Did you two buy tickets to the ladies fitness comp in Vegas?  Are you going to the finals or prelims?


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=407015#post407015


----------



## butterfly (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> Hey girl!! How are ya?
> 
> ...


I'm doing better each day!  Thanks for asking


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

GOOD!! Thats real Good to hear!!!! 

Are you guys enjoying that Pool? I was thinking about you yesterday when I was laying out in my yard...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 8, 2003)

Love the pool!!!  Sure is a pain to keep clean though.  I sat at by the pool for awhile on Sat.  It was such a nice day!!!  If this weather keeps up I predict an early winter


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

You guys still have nice weather down there?????  It suddenly turned to fall really fast up here.  No more 90 degree days, it has been pouring and storming and now will be 75-78 max.  I wanna go to Texas now????

Have you ever been to Dallas or San Antonio BF???  I need to start thinking about where I want to move when I graduate


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

isn't that the truth ... we're down to 50 F here ... and it's raining ...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

Hello beautiful...how is the im hot momma doin? you excited for Vegas? Can we get some pics


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Been to both San Antonio and Dallas and Austin... I guess it depends on what you want to do... Houston has pretty much everything, it is the 4th largest city in America 

San Antonio has the river walk, the Alamo, alot of history, and a very large hispanic population.  So, if you are bi-lingual in English and Spanish you are almost garuanteed a job.  Housing costs are reasonable and comparable to Houston.

Dallas is full of snobs... except for fitgirl of course 

Austin is the capital of Texas, has one of the largest Universities (UT) so there is a large student population (lots of clubs!!!) and alot of IT jobs.

Houston has everything... IT, banking, medical, aerospace, oil, chemical plants, engineering, theatre, museums, pro-sports teams... and we have a large tourist industry too.  If you are interested in getting a Masters we have several universities... University of Houston, ST. Thomas University, Houston Baptist University, TSU, and Rice University which is in the ivy league.  If you are like me and hate cold weather... it only stays cold from Nov to March and cold here is like in the 40's.  Have I got you convinced to come to Houston yet???


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

Oh I loved Houston when I was there and then I can play with you and Stacey    I love the weather, but the humidity did get to me a bit, but I love the people and there is sooooooooo much to do and so close to the coast


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

All very true!  You get used to the humidity... besides its what keeps us looking so young


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

Well then I might just have to look into the Houston area.  I lvoe the homes down there also


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Love the pool!!!  Sure is a pain to keep clean though.  I sat at by the pool for awhile on Sat.  It was such a nice day!!!  If this weather keeps up I predict an early winter



Ohh I bet that was nice!!!
Thats what I keep hearing.. that we are going to have an early winter! I HOPE SO!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> All very true!  You get used to the humidity... besides its what keeps us looking so young



humidity wouldnt work for NT and I...we wouldnt be able to fit through the door with our afros


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

I LOVE houston SS!!!!

And Butterfly you did a great job on describing the cities~ I found San Antonio to be kinda dirty. 

Houston Rocks.. I like being on the outskirts of it!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> humidity wouldnt work for NT and I...we wouldnt be able to fit through the door with our afros


I know what you mean!  I've got some good products to keep the frizz away


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I LOVE houston SS!!!!
> 
> And Butterfly you did a great job on describing the cities~ I found San Antonio to be kinda dirty.
> ...


I grew up right in the middle of Houston in Bellaire and liked it but I prefer it in the outskirts too.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> humidity wouldnt work for NT and I...we wouldnt be able to fit through the door with our afros



that's why I braid mine.    If I were to let the fro loose, it would be quite a scene.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

I do know I had very bad hair days when I was down there from the humidity I would have go curly when I live there then


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey curly is cool


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

*MEALS 09/09/03*

Isopure shake w/ 1 tbls leptigen, 1 Clenbutrx, 1 r-ala, 3 fish oil

bologna sandwich (2 slices on white)

5 oz chicken breast
1cup green peas

Crystal Light w/ 1 tbls leptigen, 1 Clenbutrx, 1 r-ala, 3 fish oil

10 swedish meatballs (small)

workout

6 oz chicken breast, .5 cup corn, .5 cup mashed potatoes

Water=5 liters

Total:   1554    
Fat: 52  31% 
Carbs: 106  24% 
Protein: 168  44%


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

YUM ~~~ WHITE BREAD---


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey B I have a ?

Is that Clenbutrx the same thing as CLA???


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

no it is a liquid ECA stack with yohimbe and synephrine also in it.  But I know BF uses the capsule form.  It is the most amazing stuff!!!!  Look it up at www.vpxsports.com  It is a great site and can give you awesome info.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

SS is right Stace!  John and I both love the stuff!!!  Works way better then Metabolife or anything else like it I've tried.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

sorry for butting in on your thread BF  I was just way bored at work and reading everything    But she can't do ephedrine can she????  I thought she said that in her journal awhile back after her surgery.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

*WORKOUT 09/09/03*

BB Bench Press
55x12 (warm-up)
65x13
85x7
85x7

Incline DB Press
20x12
25x11
25x10

Side Lateral Raises
15x12
20x12
drop-set 25x10, 20x4, 15x4

Upright Rows
40x12
50x9
50x10

Military Press
45x8
45x5
45x5


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> sorry for butting in on your thread BF  I was just way bored at work and reading everything    But she can't do ephedrine can she????  I thought she said that in her journal awhile back after her surgery.


No probl 

You're right SS, she has something wrong with her heart... guess VPX needs to come out with an ephedrine-free version.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

hey BF, do you do your laterals with straight arm or bent arm????


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

Just gotta watch out for my friends around here  

Your workout rocks BF  I love looking at them


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks SS!!!  and I bend my arms...

My son went with me tonight... had to give him a hard time though cause we were doing the same wt on Incline DB Press, Side Lateral Raises, and Military Press


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Oh and a word of advice... find a man who already picks up after himself and likes to cook... cause they sure as hell won't change after you've said I do


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

LOL  Cause darren will clean as long as I cook, that is our deal


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Get it in writing sweetie!!!  Make it part of your vows


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

i will, just for my sanity and because of your advice i will


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

LOL

Don't forget to include...
...no leaving dirty clothes on the floor ANYwhere in the house except for HIS closet
...no leaving empty soda cans all over the house
...no leaving dirty dishes all over the house
...no leaving dirty dishes in the kitchen sink for more than 1 day

...get the idea??? MEN!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *MEALS 09/09/03*
> 
> 10 swedish meatballs (small)



Real good meal choice


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 10, 2003)

I think that is going to be in the pe-nup


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2003)

Woke up with a migrane this morning   Sucks!!!  I've been feeling so much better the past few days, too.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> no it is a liquid ECA stack with yohimbe and synephrine also in it.  But I know BF uses the capsule form.  It is the most amazing stuff!!!!  Look it up at www.vpxsports.com  It is a great site and can give you awesome info.



THANK YOU SOOO MUCH SS FOR THE INFO!!! I will totally check it out tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks Butterfly!!!

Hope your headache is gone by now sweetie!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey girlie~ Did you get some rain over there?? It looks like its gonna pour here..but we just keep getting drops.. and loud thunder.. lol

hope your feeling okay


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes we got rain... the weather is so weird and gloomy.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2003)

I know...same here!!!!
yuck!

and I ALMOST called in today..glad I didn't!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2003)

It's funny cause this time last year we were almost in drought conditions and this year it rains nearly every day.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2003)

mmmmmmmmm   nice av BF ...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It's funny cause this time last year we were almost in drought conditions and this year it rains nearly every day.




Oh Yeah! I remember that!! Man its been raining..drizzling actually all day here~ Yuck..but on a happy note..its nice and breezy outside..perfect jogging weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2003)

oh ya..I LOVE that avi too..wish my backside looked like that


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2003)

I just hope it doesn't rain this evening when John and I are driving up to Cypress to get Tyler... I hate driving in the rain, on the freeway in rush hour traffic!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2003)

OMG I know girlie!!! Cool..your headed in my direction.. I take 290 home all the way!!  (past Barker cypress...My exit is about 5 miles after it)

BE CAREFUL girl!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2003)

John makes me go up 45 to 249 and then take that all the way down past Willowbrook Mall and to something called Cypress Wood???  Can't remember the street name... I just can't see how his way is shorter 

I'm going to go look at a map...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2003)

OMG woman that would take forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats sooo not shorter!!! I promise..what u could do is take 290 to the beltway to 249 then to cypresswood!!  Much faster!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2003)

I know traffic will be heavier that way but there are so many lights down 249 I still think your way is shorter.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Ann..how are you honey?? 

How was your trip to cypress on friday??? Lovely traffic huh?! 
Did you have a good weekend??  Hope so


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

33 days till we party Mrs. Vegas hottie


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm not doing so well.

Now I get why we take 45N to 249... cause there isn't a straight shot from 45N to 290 

Traffic wasn't too bad   Oh and the exit is Spring Cypress... know where that is?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh BF, I am sorry you aren't doing ok.......:heatpump


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks SS... at least I got to work our tonight


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2003)

*WORKOUT 09/16/03*

BB Bench Press
65x12 (warm-up)
75x9
75x9
75x7

Incline DB Press
20x10
25x10
25x9

Military Press
45x9
45x7
45x7

Side Lateral Raises
15x12
20x10
drop-set 25x6, 20x5, 15x6

Upright Rows
40x11
40x11
40x10


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

*MEALS 09/16/03*

Isopure shake w/ 1 tbls leptigen, 1 Clenbutrx, 1 r-ala, 3 fish oil

4 eggs

EAS bar

packet of tuna

workout

6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup penne pasta

Water=5 liters

Total:   1421    
Fat: 48  31% 
Carbs: 76  21% 
Protein: 170  48%


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

*MEALS 09/17/03*

Isopure shake w/ 1 tbls leptigen, 1 Clenbutrx, 1 r-ala, 3 fish oil

5 oz chicken breast

6 little powdered donuts  what a good cheat 

6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas

Water=5 liters

Total:   1184    
Fat: 31  24% 
Carbs: 70  22% 
Protein: 157  54%


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

BF ... that avi could be your costume for the Saturday party in Vegas.  grrrrrr


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

I think you all need a group shot to post on IM when you back from Vegas.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm not doing so well.
> 
> Now I get why we take 45N to 249... cause there isn't a straight shot from 45N to 290
> ...



Ya you have to do something else after exiting 45 --I think its like 45N to 610W to 290....I don't know..lol

SPRING Cypress off of 290?? Or off of 249?? 
If you exited the one off of 290 you were about 5 minutes from my house!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Ya you have to do something else after exiting 45 --I think its like 45N to 610W to 290....I don't know..lol
> 
> SPRING Cypress off of 290?? Or off of 249??
> If you exited the one off of 290 you were about 5 minutes from my house!!


Off 249 but it's not that far from 290... maybe one of these trips we could get together for dinner???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I think you all need a group shot to post on IM when you back from Vegas.


Don't worry SS we'll have tons of pics to share


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> BF ... that avi could be your costume for the Saturday party in Vegas.  grrrrrr


uhm, NT, she's NAKED!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

oh ...  ... and your point is?   

I thought she was wearing a bodysuit ...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Off 249 but it's not that far from 290... maybe one of these trips we could get together for dinner???



YES Thats what I'm thinking!!! Dinner would be awesome!! Oh when I exit Spring Cypress (off 290) it takes me 10 MINUTES to get to 249!! ( my friend lives right there..soo I got it down..lol)


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> YES Thats what I'm thinking!!! Dinner would be awesome!! Oh when I exit Spring Cypress (off 290) it takes me 10 MINUTES to get to 249!! ( my friend lives right there..soo I got it down..lol)


Cool!  What are some places around there to eat at???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2003)

*MEALS 09/18/03*

Isopure shake w/ 1 tbls leptigen, 1 Clenbutrx, 1 r-ala, 3 fish oil

1 cup corn, roll

5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup pinto beans

7 oz lean beef

chocolate chunk cookies  I'm so weak 

Water=5 liters

Total:   1645    
Fat: 56  32% 
Carbs: 128  27% 
Protein: 167  42%


----------



## Jodi (Sep 18, 2003)

> 6 little powdered donuts  what a good cheat


 I'm drooling now!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn, I was hoping noone would see that  they were soooo goood though


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Cool!  What are some places around there to eat at???



Well.. we could always meet at willowbrook mall..they have a ton of places to eat around there.. or theres a yummy fajita willies Icehouse right by Spring cypress (kinda a loud place-but awesome..and they have healthy food)! 

??? Depends on what ya like.. : )


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

*MEALS 09/19/03*

Isopure shake w/ 1 tbls leptigen, 1 Clenbutrx, 1 r-ala, 3 fish oil

5 oz chicken breast

1 cup green peas, 1 Clenbutrx, 1 r-ala, 3 fish oil

3 oz chicken breast

popcorn, coke

glass of 2% milk

Water=5 liters

Total:   1309    
Fat: 27  19% 
Carbs: 126  36% 
Protein: 145  45%


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

*MEALS 09/22/03*

Isopure shake w/ 1 tbls leptigen, 1 Clenbutrx, 1 r-ala, 3 fish oil

5 oz chicken breast

Water=5 liters


----------



## Stacey (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey honey! Did you have a good weekend??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah but we didn't get to go to the Casinos   My aunt was really sick with a virus or something... but I loved seeing all my neices and nephew!

I'll post a couple of pics!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

Left to right... Macey(6), Mary(10), Morgan(8)


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

Bobby(2.5)


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 22, 2003)

OMG  BF  sooooooooooo cute    makes me want to have kids............................in  like ten years  "


----------



## Stacey (Sep 22, 2003)

awwwwwwwwwww they are soooooooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad you got to see them!!! 

I LOVE that name Macey!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> OMG  BF  sooooooooooo cute    makes me want to have kids............................in  like ten years  "


LOL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> awwwwwwwwwww they are soooooooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Glad you got to see them!!!
> ...


Thanks!  I picked it out!  I picked out her sister's name too, Morgan Paige  

Mary is my brother's step-daughter, so I didn't know her mom when she was born... and Bobby was named after his dad so that one was easy 

I love picking out baby names


----------



## Stacey (Sep 22, 2003)

awwwwwwww You did great!!!! I have always wanted that name for my little girl.. Macie Marie Or Macey Marie!  But Matts cousins name is Macy (shes 5-and lives down the street from his mom) Sooo I don't think I can now 

I'm thinking Kayla Marie


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2003)

I know a girl named Kayla... she's a sweetheart!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2003)

I won't be around Wed... we've got a 100 people coming to hear us talk about Export Control Laws and how they effect you!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

I feel like such a goof... I was cutting celery for stew last night and was being careless and cut the tip of my thumb off... the nail too.  OUCH!!!  John looked at it and didn't think I needed stiches but said I should go to the clinic cause it won't stop bleeding.

So today I finally went to the free clinic we have here at NASA about noon and the doc there said I cut some of the muscle and I should go to a hand specialist... but I have to have a referral from my main doc to go to a specialist so off I went to my doc.

Well my doc looked at it and didn't think I needed to waste $$ on a specialist but he wanted to stop the bleeding... so he got a cortirizing tool and touched each blood vessel that kept bleeding with it... OMG... aside from childbirth, I've never experienced something so painful!!!  But the bleeding did stop and he gave me some nice pain pills


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

Oh and I had to get a tetanus shot too


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2003)

somEthing like happy pills


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

I wish!!!

These pain pills are called Darvocet and they work great  

3 more weeks


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

pic of my thumb


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 29, 2003)

damn, gotta get Fade to keep you away from knives. That looks painful.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

LOL!!!

...yes, it is even more painful then it looks even   But it'll heal


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2003)

OUCH ANN!!!! That sounds sooo painful!!! I'm glad you got pain pills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

